# Volks-man gotta ? for ya



## THALL10326 (Mar 16, 2010)

Volks you know anything about this cylinder? Remember now the good Lord is watching..


----------



## stihlboy (Mar 16, 2010)

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## caotropheus (Mar 16, 2010)

If the outside looks like that way, the inside most have a diameter a couple of millimeters extra when compared with the original size, no?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 16, 2010)

Is it off a 660?

The 660 from he$$!


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 16, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Is it off a 660?
> 
> The 660 from he$$!



No Muffler, its on a 066 sitting here beside me. Seems from what I can gather Volks sold that cylinder to a member and it wound up on this saw sitting by my leg. Seems from classified information sent to me it was well known to have damage "before" it was sold as just a cylinder, hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 16, 2010)

[Image]
Image Description = Digital StillCamera
Make = Vivitar
Model = ViviCam X30 
Orientation = top/left
X Resolution = 72
Y Resolution = 72
Resolution Unit = inch
Software = Ver 1.00 
Date Time = 2007-11-05 08:27:45
YCbCr Positioning = co-sited
Exif IFD Pointer = Offset: 278
A401 = 0
A402 = 0
A403 = 0
A404 = 100/100
A405 = 97
A406 = 0
A407 = 0
A408 = 0
A409 = 0
A40A = 0
A40C = 0

[Camera]
Exposure Time = 1/125"
F Number = F4.8
Exposure Program = Normal program
ISO Speed Ratings = 160
Exif Version = Version 2.2
*Date Time Original = 2007-11-05 08:27:45
Date Time Digitized = 2007-11-05 08:27:45*
Components Configuration = YCbcr
Shutter Speed Value = 7 TV
Aperture Value = 4.5 AV
Exposure Bias Value = ±0EV
Max Aperture Value = F2.83
Metering Mode = CenterWeightedAverage
Light Source = unknown
Flash = On
Flashpix Version = Version 1.0
Color Space = sRGB
Exif Image Width = 640
Exif Image Height = 480
Related Sound File = 
File Source = DSC



It sould look like this one:








:hmm3grin2orange:


.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 16, 2010)

OH SNAP !!!.............cough


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like someone was using it for a George Foreman grill, is that balsam on the fins or is it hamburg residue?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 16, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> No Muffler, its on a 066 sitting here beside me. Seems from what I can gather Volks sold that cylinder to a member and it wound up on this saw sitting by my leg. Seems from classified information sent to me it was well known to have damage "before" it was sold as just a cylinder, hmmmmmmmmmm



I knew all the info....wasn't out!

So what you saying it's all Volks fault! Interesting!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Honkie (Mar 16, 2010)

I dont know much about them 660s, but is this a common problem area for the cooling fins?


----------



## Honkie (Mar 16, 2010)

HEY MONKEY!!

That sure is a mighty big stirring spoon ya got there, you got a pot to go with it?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice paperweight! Those are some big chunks missing...


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 16, 2010)

Tom?

Are you saying that Volks sold this tube to someone, and then that someone stole the saw from the shipping depot in Franklin, OH, swapped it for the perfect jug on the saw, then sent it on to you?


That is a mighty bold claim Tom!!!


:hmm3grin2orange:


.


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 16, 2010)

Damn Tom, I suppose you got pics of the "Grassy Knoll" Too!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sefh3 (Mar 16, 2010)

OK My eyes hurt. I just read the story!!!!! I'm tired now. but anyhow serious question....... what causes the cylinder to turn brown like that besides fire damage????


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 16, 2010)

What's that big flat head screwdriver doing in the pic in the background?, I see pry marks on the fins!


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 16, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Tom?
> 
> Are you saying that Volks sold this tube to someone, and then that someone stole the saw from the shipping depot in Franklin, OH, swapped it for the perfect jug on the saw, then sent it on to you?
> 
> ...



No I'm saying information travels fast. Seems to be a tangled web of lies. That cylinder seems to have found its way here, how amazing.


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 16, 2010)

.


Which is easier to see?


The casting flaws on this cylinder:












Or the broken fins on this cylinder:

















?









.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 16, 2010)

"it is important to remember that there are people here who know more than they are saying.

the truth is sometimes a hard thing to return to after leaving it behind."


Volks when you posted that in another thread I knew you was trying to say something. Your now allowed to say it in full. I'm glad you value the truth.


----------



## Paul001 (Mar 16, 2010)

OK, before this gets out of hand and the wrong people get blamed/hurt...

This thread is my fault. Some knew there was more to the original story, perhaps others forgot...

I was given a bit of information, silly me thinking Uncle Tommie already knew brought the subject up, and well here we are. I'm no fan of call out threads, especially when the one who is being, did nothing wrong, and has done everything possible to stay out of this pissing contest.

So since it's my fault, allow me to put an end to what has been an embarrassment around here today. 

The answer to the question that everyone wants to know about this cylinder is, yes. Perhaps the person installing it forgot, we all get old and it happens. I believe he got spanked hard enough in the other thread. Hopefully, he'll take the time to reread that thread and some of the assessments made in it will be taken to heart...perhaps a bit of sole searching.

But Volksman, he's about as stand up as they get.

Can't believe I'm even suggesting this as I believe you can't undo what's already been done...if ever there was a thread that should be deleted for the right reasons, this one would be it.

I'll state it publicly, Volks, dude this is my #### up, please accept my apology.


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 16, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> OK, before this gets out of hand and the wrong people get blamed/hurt...
> 
> This thread is my fault. Some knew there was more to the original story, perhaps others forgot...
> 
> ...



Leave it.


The truth shall set everyone free...



.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> The answer to the question that everyone wants to know about this cylinder is, yes. Perhaps the person installing it forgot, we all get old and it happens.



Forgot? That looks very hard to forget imo.

btw: I don't see where you should be sorry either....


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 16, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> OK, before this gets out of hand and the wrong people get blamed/hurt...
> 
> This thread is my fault. Some knew there was more to the original story, perhaps others forgot...
> 
> ...



Paul this is not your fault at all. I call it the truth won. I'm furious I was lied to and got stuck in the middle of that other mess. If I was one Mr. Snelling I would leave this site and never come back. He knew full well that cylinder was screwed up. He lied his azz off. It bothered Volks because he knew the truth. He tried to come forward but couldn't. I can understand that. Me, I don't kizz anyones azz no matter who they are. They lie to me they pay the fiddler. This site needs to be rid of lyers and cheats...

Oh and one more thing. Paul I'm glad it bothered you enough to send me the information Volks sent you. You have no reason to be ashamed of doing what is right. Its good to see there are still some honest people in this world!!


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Honkie (Mar 16, 2010)

Whats going on?....


----------



## Paul001 (Mar 16, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Paul this is not your fault at all. I call it the truth won. I'm furious I was lied to and got stuck in the middle of that other mess. If I was one Mr. Snelling I would leave this site and never come back. He knew full well that cylinder was screwed up. He lied his azz off. It bothered Volks because he knew the truth. He tried to come forward but couldn't. I can understand that. Me, I don't kizz anyones azz no matter who they are. They lie to me they pay the fiddler. This site needs to be rid of lyers and cheats...



Well dealing with what my family has been for the past few years, I've gotten a bit soft. I see the good in everyone and have taken to heart a different management style...

"Publicly praise, admonish in private"


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 16, 2010)

dAMN kARMA cAN rEALLY kICK bUTT sOMETIMES..................


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 16, 2010)

Are we going back to post # 1 in a different thread.........








.


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 16, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> Well dealing with what my family has been for the past few years, I've gotten a bit soft. I see the good in everyone and have taken to heart a different management style...
> 
> "Publicly praise, admonish in private"




*...and do unto others as you would have them do unto you...*




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 16, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> Well dealing with what my family has been for the past few years, I've gotten a bit soft. I see the good in everyone and have taken to heart a different management style...
> 
> "Publicly praise, admonish in private"



Well I'm glad your hardships at home hasn't blurred your judgement. You did the right thing. I seen red after buying all that BS in the other thread and being lied to. I don't take kindly to swindlers no matter who they are..


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 16, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Are we going back to post # 1 in a different thread.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Call it a Kodak moment that took a long time to expose.....


----------



## spacemule (Mar 16, 2010)

Holy ****ing ****!


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Holy ****ing ****!



Space, there is a lot of star thingys in your post.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 16, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Space, there is a lot of star thingys in your post.:hmm3grin2orange:



He has the dumb, can't brain thingy.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 16, 2010)

DAMMIT GUYS! Now I've got to go back to the damn bar:jawdrop::jawdrop:


From the movie "The new guy" "Who's the ##### now!" Not a good thing, not good at all! But I'm just in here stirring up ####.


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 16, 2010)

.


BS posted, then deleted it...


.


----------



## Paul001 (Mar 16, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Holy ****ing ****!



Think space just said what everyone else was thinking.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 16, 2010)

of course he has seen the cylinder, he has seen the picture of it before he has posted a response........that's the question in the first place.

I've seen the cylinder before, it's in the first post of the thread, now I'm posting a response.

Silly question for silly boys, I've been sittin with sawinredneck so I see things clear.

On a serious note, Volks sold (traded) me some cylinders that had some issues, but he was up front and I was willing to accept as I wanted some substandard parts for modification and expermental purposes. Terms we were both willing to accept. I can only thank Volks for the fast service and honest description.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 16, 2010)

All I have to say is WOW!!! It boggles the mind. Going to bed on this one.

If true, I can't even find the word, prolly the same as Space's.


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 16, 2010)

:deadhorse:


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 16, 2010)

wi50 said:


> On a serious note, Volks sold (traded) me some cylinders that had some issues, but he was up front and I was willing to accept as I wanted some substandard parts for modification and expermental purposes. Terms we were both willing to accept. I can only thank Volks for the fast service and honest description.



I hope the intention of this thread is not to point a finger at Volks-man. I bought some parts from Rich and he was completely honest about the defects and gave me an incredible discount because a tank had a couple dings. My experiences with him were absolutely great.


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 16, 2010)

So that's the cylinder with just a couple of chips missing?

I'd be pissed too if that was on a saw I bought and wasn't told about.

And he didn't notice? Good Grief !!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 16, 2010)

wi50 said:


> of course he has seen the cylinder, he has seen the picture of it before he has posted a response........that's the question in the first place.
> 
> I've seen the cylinder before, it's in the first post of the thread, now I'm posting a response.
> 
> ...




You're gonna fit in just fine around here, just fine! See, I told ya earlier I knew what we was doing!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 16, 2010)

Damn.... Stevie Wonder would have known they were cracked!! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Saw Dr. (Mar 16, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I hope the intention of this thread is not to point a finger at Volks-man. I bought some parts from Rich and he was completely honest about the defects and gave me an incredible discount because a tank had a couple dings. My experiences with him were absolutely great.



:agree2:

And I have bought/traded several things from him.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Damn.... Stevie Wonder would have known they were cracked!! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## wi50 (Mar 16, 2010)

just miffed I'm out of Jack and the night is young


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 16, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Paul this is not your fault at all. I call it the truth won. I'm furious I was lied to and got stuck in the middle of that other mess. If I was one Mr. Snelling I would leave this site and never come back. He knew full well that cylinder was screwed up. He lied his azz off. It bothered Volks because he knew the truth. He tried to come forward but couldn't. I can understand that. Me, I don't kizz anyones azz no matter who they are. They lie to me they pay the fiddler. This site needs to be rid of lyers and cheats...



Tom, what do you want from me? What are you after? What's your point?


----------



## spacemule (Mar 16, 2010)

Simple question Bradley. Is that or is it not the cylinder that was on the saw you sold Joatman?


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 16, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Tom, what do you want from me? What are you after? What's your point?



Your kidding right?


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 16, 2010)

.


*What dent?*











.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Brad!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_test


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd like to buy a clue, for a dollar!


----------



## TeamTwisted (Mar 16, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Tom, what do you want from me? What are you after? What's your point?



It is all pretty much black and white in the post you quoted. Do you need a translator?


Brad - Home of the Sneller-lies!


----------



## stihlboy (Mar 16, 2010)

tommie so the buyer knew it had broken fins before it was sold as a cylinder?


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 16, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Tom, what do you want from me? What are you after? What's your point?



Whats wrong with this picture?








?




.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> I'd like to buy a clue, for a dollar!



Gonna cost a little more than that.


----------



## Paul001 (Mar 16, 2010)

Guys, I'm pretty sure we've all had days we wish would have ended long before they did. Then sat there afterwards (or in many cases with me sat there on a bench with a funny set of bracelets) wondering, now what the #### do I do.

How about we let those involved, work this one out a bit before picking up the stones?

Edit to add, this might be a perfect example of "Hanlon's Razor"...


----------



## spacemule (Mar 16, 2010)

Some of you might not like this, but this confirms my world experiences. It didn't set well with me when I read this post:



blsnelling said:


> I'm a very religious person, and appreciate what your trying to stand for. But what you do makes the rest of us look bad. What works is living your life as an example for the rest of the world to see.


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1833941


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 16, 2010)

I Willn't Be Doing Any Port Work For Awhile And Heres Why
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=129388&page=16


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 16, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> Guys, I'm pretty sure we've all had days we wish would have ended long before they did. Then sat there afterwards (or in many cases with me sat there on a bench with a funny set of bracelets) wondering, now what the #### do I do.
> 
> How about we let those involved, work this one out a bit before picking up the stones?



Paul your completely right, I'll shut up.


Yeah I've got a few scars from them bracelets myself from younger days..............


----------



## stihlboy (Mar 16, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Whats wrong with this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no sparkplug???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 16, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> Guys, I'm pretty sure we've all had days we wish would have ended long before they did. Then sat there afterwards (or in many cases with me sat there on a bench with a funny set of bracelets) wondering, now what the #### do I do.
> 
> How about we let those involved, work this one out a bit before picking up the stones?
> 
> Edit to add, this might be a perfect example of "Hanlon's Razor"...








The info was put out in an open forum...


Time to pay the piper...



.


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 16, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> no sparkplug???:hmm3grin2orange:



Open your other eye..........


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> no sparkplug???:hmm3grin2orange:



Wonder how we all missed that?:yourock:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 16, 2010)

You guys can call me a liar all you want. I've stated the facts, but I can't force you to believe them. I did not realize that cylinder had busted fins. Yes, I know that's hard to believe but it's true. 

Would you like me to quote the PM from Tom himself, where he said he didn't see it either, and would have sent on to Joat had not the other guy there seen it. Looks like you're no better than I am Tom! 

Most of you guys in here are in this for nothing more than a blood bath. You're all sucked in with a group thinking kick a dog while it's down mob mentallity. Did I screw up? Yup, big time! Does that make me a lying cheat? Hardly! I offered to replace it, but instead refunded the money. Not much more a man can do than that.


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 16, 2010)

I found the party


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just Mow said:


> I found the party



A tad late Mow.


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 16, 2010)

If you want the thread deleated then just rep someone and Casey Boy will make it vanish:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 16, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I hope the intention of this thread is not to point a finger at Volks-man. I bought some parts from Rich and he was completely honest about the defects and gave me an incredible discount because a tank had a couple dings. My experiences with him were absolutely great.





B200Driver said:


> :agree2:
> 
> And I have bought/traded several things from him.



No, from what I gathered on this thread and the other that got locked. This is a picture of the jug when Volks sold it. Volks took the pic, he was pointing out the damage to the buyer! Letting them decide for themselves. *I have bought from Volks. He is a FANTASTIC guy, will bend over backwards for you.*


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 16, 2010)

Just Mow said:


> I found the party




Got beer? I need to get REALLY drunk for this one!


----------



## spacemule (Mar 16, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> You guys can call me a liar all you want. I've stated the facts, but I can't force you to believe them. I did not realize that cylinder had busted fins. Yes, I know that's hard to believe but it's true.
> 
> Would you like me to quote the PM from Tom himself, where he said he didn't see it either, and would have sent on to Joat had not the other guy there seen it. Looks like you're no better than I am Tom!
> 
> Most of you guys in here are in this for nothing more than a blood bath. You're all sucked in with a group thinking kick a dog while it's down mob mentallity. Did I screw up? Yup, big time! Does that make me a lying cheat? Hardly! I offered to replace it, but instead refunded the money. Not much more a man can do than that.



It's everyone else's fault, ain't it son.


----------



## stihlboy (Mar 16, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> You guys can call me a liar all you want. I've stated the facts, but I can't force you to believe them. I did not realize that cylinder had busted fins. Yes, I know that's hard to believe but it's true.
> 
> Would you like me to quote the PM from Tom himself, where he said he didn't see it either, and would have sent on to Joat had not the other guy there seen it. Looks like you're no better than I am Tom!
> 
> Most of you guys in here are in this for nothing more than a blood bath. You're all sucked in with a group thinking kick a dog while it's down mob mentallity. Did I screw up? Yup, big time! Does that make me a lying cheat? Hardly! I offered to replace it, but instead refunded the money. Not much more a man can do than that.



you are the weakest link..............
if i wanted to kick you i would have been there hours ago


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 16, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> You guys can call me a liar all you want. I've stated the facts, but I can't force you to believe them. I did not realize that cylinder had busted fins. Yes, I know that's hard to believe but it's true.
> 
> Would you like me to quote the PM from Tom himself, where he said he didn't see it either, and would have sent on to Joat had not the other guy there seen it. Looks like you're no better than I am Tom!
> 
> Most of you guys in here are in this for nothing more than a blood bath. You're all sucked in with a group thinking kick a dog while it's down mob mentallity. Did I screw up? Yup, big time! Does that make me a lying cheat? Hardly! I offered to replace it, but instead refunded the money. Not much more a man can do than that.




How do you see this?












And not that?













*?*


Tom missed it on an assembled saw....


*It was in your hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




.




.


----------



## Farmertim (Mar 16, 2010)

The world has not seen a perfect christian yet, but that does nothing to diminish its teachings and relevance. Maybe its best to leave religion out of this. Everyone that is now acting with moral superiority, I would bet will have a dishonest moment, or step out of line before there number is up. This has nothing to do with Brad or this whole transaction, I just see religion being dragged into this when it shouldn't be.

Tim


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> Got beer? I need to get REALLY drunk for this one!



Beer and more beer. 30 pack just to read this thread.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 16, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> you are the weakest link..............
> if i wanted to kick you i would have been there hours ago



Is that a threat?


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 16, 2010)

"I will not be accepting port work for a while. Here's why."

Anybody think he should change the link for this.




























Sorry I couldn't resist...............


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 16, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Tom, what do you want from me? What are you after? What's your point?



I don't want nothing from you buddy, no fear on that. However you do owe everyone else a big I'm Sorry for lying your azz off about that cylinder. That thing is so obvious only a blind man would not have spotted it. I got caught in the middle of a deal that you advertised. You can't keep doing what your doing and expect people to turn a blind eye to it. Time you growed up and realized people aren't as stupid as much as you think.

I accepted your take untill I seen that pic and found out that you recieved that POS cylinder in a box and stuck it on this saw and then asked 700.00 for it. There is no frigging way you missed the fins on it when you took it out the box, impossible. You knew better but that greed got the best of you. Time to play nice Brad like you want others to play nice with you, take the hint, this BS will not stand..


----------



## stihlboy (Mar 16, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> How do you see this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it aint got a yeller dot on it?


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

Farmertim said:


> The world has not seen a perfect christian yet, but that does nothing to diminish its teachings and relevance. Maybe its best to leave religion out of this. Everyone that is now acting with moral superiority, I would bet will have a dishonest moment, or step out of line before there number is up. This has nothing to do with Brad or this whole transaction, I just see religion being dragged into this when it shouldn't be.
> 
> Tim



I disagree. I find it highly relevant.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 17, 2010)

Farmertim said:


> The world has not seen a perfect christian yet, but that does nothing to diminish its teachings and relevance. Maybe its best to leave religion out of this. Everyone that is now acting with moral superiority, I would bet will have a dishonest moment, or step out of line before there number is up. This has nothing to do with Brad or this whole transaction, I just see religion being dragged into this when it shouldn't be.
> 
> Tim



The only post worth replying to in this whole saga....:yourock:


----------



## Farmertim (Mar 17, 2010)

Please explain its relevance space?


----------



## Paul001 (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> You guys can call me a liar all you want. I've stated the facts, but I can't force you to believe them. I did not realize that cylinder had busted fins. Yes, I know that's hard to believe but it's true.
> 
> Would you like me to quote the PM from Tom himself, where he said he didn't see it either, and would have sent on to Joat had not the other guy there seen it. Looks like you're no better than I am Tom!
> 
> Most of you guys in here are in this for nothing more than a blood bath. You're all sucked in with a group thinking kick a dog while it's down mob mentallity. Did I screw up? Yup, big time! Does that make me a lying cheat? Hardly! I offered to replace it, but instead refunded the money. Not much more a man can do than that.



OK, Last comment from me on this as the others I've directed toward you for the past few weeks seem to have fallen on deaf ears.

Brad, what is underlined is the problem. Thats not what you did. You brought what should have been a private business dealing into the public venue, as a means to embarrass two people.

One you assumed was intent on doing you wrong from the get go. The other you thought was just plain up to no good.

You didn't make offers to make it right, you told your customer how he was going to be treated, regardless of how he liked it. You made claims that were proven wrong within minutes. Then once you were proven wrong, claimed that your customer knew all along, what you as the person who had had the unit in your hands, claim you didn't.

Are you starting to see the issue?

You claim you are apologizing, why making excuses for what happened. Trust me, thats not an appology...thats going through the motions. I know, I spent alot of my life going through the motions...it doesn't work.

An honest, sincere, open apology goes along way...excuses well they are like #######s, everyones got em...and they stink.


----------



## stihlboy (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Is that a threat?



no just saying if i cared i would have been there a long time ago.

why? you skeered? you sure are acting like it.

maybe its just best you leave, too much bs and drama

we are all sick of it


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> I disagree. I find it highly relevant.



That is the nicest part about being a Chistian...Letting you disagree w/ me...

"Science and religion are two windows that people look through, 
trying to understand the big universe outside, trying to understand 
why we are here. The two windows give different views, but both look 
out at the same universe. Both views are one-sided, neither is 
complete. Both leave out essential features of the real world. And 
both are worthy of respect." Freeman Dyson


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> I don't want nothing from you buddy, no fear on that. However you do owe everyone else a big I'm Sorry for lying your azz off about that cylinder. That thing is so obvious only a blind man would not have spotted it. I got caught in the middle of a deal that you advertised. You can't keep doing what your doing and expect people to turn a blind eye to it. Time you growed up and realized people aren't as stupid as much as you think.
> 
> I accepted your take untill I seen that pic and found out that you recieved that POS cylinder in a box and stuck it on this saw and then asked 700.00 for it. There is no frigging way you missed the fins on it when you took it out the box, impossible. You knew better but that greed got the best of you. Time to play nice Brad like you want others to play nice with you, take the hint, this BS will not stand..



Between God and my soul, I can honestly tell you, I did not notice those broken fins. How? I have no idea. *You worked on the saw yourself and told me you did not see it, nor would you have.* Do you think for one second I would have shipped this saw to you, knowing you were going to go over it with a fine toothed comb, knowing it had broken cylinder fins? Hardly! That's not even logical!


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 17, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> That is the nicest part about being a Chistian...Letting you disagree w/ me...
> 
> "Science and religion are two windows that people look through,
> trying to understand the big universe outside, trying to understand
> ...



:agree2: Space is only here because he can't find the patch kit for his blow-up doll....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> no just saying if i cared i would have been there a long time ago.
> 
> why? you skeered? you sure are acting like it.
> 
> ...



Fred, you need to step out of this. It doesn't concern you in the least. Plus you're talking WAY out of school.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2010)

Well. I'll drop a $20 in the hat to keep the saw it Tom tears it on down to see what else can be learned! Shouldn't take much to get joat his $700 back, we all get to learn something and joat can afford to Pay Tom to get it running right!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 17, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> That is the nicest part about being a Chistian...Letting you disagree w/ me...
> 
> "Science and religion are two windows that people look through,
> trying to understand the big universe outside, trying to understand
> ...



Amazing! They fit all that on a Fortune Cookie?


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> You guys can call me a liar all you want. I've stated the facts, but I can't force you to believe them. I did not realize that cylinder had busted fins. Yes, I know that's hard to believe but it's true.
> 
> Would you like me to quote the PM from Tom himself, where he said he didn't see it either, and would have sent on to Joat had not the other guy there seen it. Looks like you're no better than I am Tom!
> 
> Most of you guys in here are in this for nothing more than a blood bath. You're all sucked in with a group thinking kick a dog while it's down mob mentallity. Did I screw up? Yup, big time! Does that make me a lying cheat? Hardly! I offered to replace it, but instead refunded the money. Not much more a man can do than that.



I told you I didn't notice it, what I was looking at was under the cover of the saw. You got that cylinder out of a box, you handled it, you put it on the saw, how could you put the right front cylinder screw in without looking directly at the missing fins? I also told you had I put it on I wouldn't have overlook that. I told you also it looked bad on you as a saw builder to miss it. Then it dawn on me after looking at the cylinder in full color in that pic you didn't miss it, impossible. Sleep well if you can, I know I will..


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Between God and my soul, I can honestly tell you, I did not notice those broken fins. How? I have no idea. *You worked on the saw yourself and told me you did not see it, nor would you have.* Do you think for one second I would have shipped this saw to you, knowing you were going to go over it with a fine toothed comb, knowing it had broken cylinder fins? Hardly! That's not even logical!



Do you really want to be known as being that incompetent more than just the guy who tried to pull a fast one? Either way, it's not pretty. At least one is honest. Honesty is a valuable resource, and believe me dude, you ain't got many resources to spare at this juncture.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> Well. I'll drop a $20 in the hat to keep the saw it Tom tears it on down to see what else can be learned! Shouldn't take much to get joat his $700 back, we all get to learn something and joat can afford to Pay Tom to get it running right!



I'd give $20 to the effort!


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 17, 2010)

+2 I'd throw $20

Heck I'll send ya' a good cyl. if Joat keeps it.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

What about all you guys who have snellerized saws out there? Are you all checking out those saws a little closer now?


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> I told you I didn't notice it, what I was looking at was under the cover of the saw. You got that cylinder out of a box, you handled it, you put it on the saw, how could you put the right front cylinder screw in without looking directly at the missing fins? I also told you had I put it on I wouldn't have overlook that. I told you also it looked bad on you as a saw builder to miss it. Then it dawn on me after looking at the cylinder in full color in that pic you didn't miss it, impossible. Sleep well if you can, I know I will..



Yes, it does look bad on me as a builder. I can deal with that. But what I'm not OK with is you calling me a liar. Fortunately, you're not the Final Judge. Only He knows what everyones intentions was in all of this. I can rest my head at night knowing that I did no wrong intenetionally. And for what I unintentionally did, I have appologized for.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> What about all you guys who have snellerized saws out there? Are you all checking out those saws a little closer now?



I haven't had one come back yet, thank you very much.


----------



## billmartin (Mar 17, 2010)

OMFG!!!

You guys need to stop airing your dirty laundry in the streets.:deadhorse:

Wow i'm fairly new here but it seems like a real pissin match\:censored: measuring contest. 

Get back to reality, behave like men not #####y scool girls. Phone calls not internet slander fights fix things.
:deadhorse::notrolls2:




Or you guys have sucked all of us into a big drama game that will probly end on april 1st Which would be funny....

I'm going to look at some chainsaw stuff now.

Bill the dissapointed.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll Chip in $20. If Brad Chips In?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, it does look bad on me as a builder. I'm OK with that. But what I'm not OK with is you calling me a liar. Fortunately, you're not the Final Judge. Only He knows what everyones intentions was in all of this. I can rest my head at night knowing that I did no wrong intenetionally. And for what I unintentionally did, I have appologized for.



Brad, you saying you didn't know that cylinder had broken fins is about like a man saying he didn't know he had an ass until someone told him about it and kicked it. Well sir, your ass is being kicked. Quit acting like we're all a bunch of dolts that you can tell whatever you want to.


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 17, 2010)

.


Where is the Ohio Chainsaw Mafia, or Diaper Posse, or whatever the hell they call themselves when Brad needs them?




Rats from a sinking ship...




.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, it does look bad on me as a builder. I can deal with that. But what I'm not OK with is you calling me a liar. Fortunately, you're not the Final Judge. Only He knows what everyones intentions was in all of this. I can rest my head at night knowing that I did no wrong intenetionally. And for what I unintentionally did, I have appologized for.




I am no one Brad, no one but a another human being. I think HE knows you spent some time with that cylinder before you put it on the saw, sometime was needed before it was fit to be used. I'm sure you can figure out what I'm saying. Nite Brad, remember He is watching...


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I haven't had one come back yet, thank you very much.



Got one comin' back now.....




.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Brad, you saying you didn't know that cylinder had broken fins is about like a man saying he didn't know he had an ass until someone told him about it and kicked it. Well sir, your ass is being kicked. Quit acting like we're all a bunch of dolts that you can tell whatever you want to.



Whatever Space. That's exactly what I'm telling you. If that means that everyone looses complete confidence in me, that entirely fine. But I won't stand to be called a liar. Of course, I can't stop you either. It's just real disappointing to see some that I thought were friends, turn on me when I screw up like this.


----------



## volks-man (Mar 17, 2010)

hi guys.
another fun thread tonight.... saws, swindlers, religion, photography........

yeah, that's my pic. 

thanks for the encouraging words about the parts i have traded with you folks.

sometimes things tend to get blown out of proportion around here. 
i, for one, actually come here to learn about saws. (though sometimes my smart-ass attitude doesn't show it).
if anyone has anything to add to my 'port timing thread', now would be a good time. i seem to be making some progress over there and would like very much to have some more input.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Got one comin' back now.....



And I'll be glad when it's here.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 17, 2010)

Just a thought....


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Whatever Space. That's exactly what I'm telling you. If that means that everyone looses complete confidence in me, that entirely fine. But I won't stand to be called a liar. Of course, I can't stop you either. It's just real disappointing to see some that I thought were friends, turn on me when I screw up like this.



You're not an honest man Brad. Only you can fix that.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> I am no one Brad, no one but a another human being. I think HE knows you spent some time with that cylinder before you put it on the saw, sometime was needed before it was fit to be used. I'm sure you can figure out what I'm saying. Nite Brad, remember He is watching...



Tom, you don't need to spin inuendos and write between the lines. Yes, I cleaned up transfer from inside that cylinder. It cleaned up very nicely, thank you very much. I'm not trying to hide from anyone here. Perhaps thats how I missed the fins. I was concentrating on making sure the bore was right. I had another cylinder here that did not clean up as nicely, and was a Stihl, not a Mahle, cylinder. I chose to use the nicer bore and the Mahle cylinder. But I commited an unforgiveable cardinal sin and missed the broken fins.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 17, 2010)

C'mon, folks, let's put this thing to bed. One thread has already been locked. We all know what happened. Salient details have been covered dozens of time. Don't we all have saws to build?

Chop chop, y'all.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

You know, I've known some pathological liars that were so good they convinced themselves they were telling the truth. Seems they were all about image as well.


----------



## weimedog (Mar 17, 2010)

I think you all missed the point...its not about all this soul searching..Its a BAD casting! Its Stihl's Chinese Foundry's fault! The mould is missing fins! But as one Famous Stihl person noticed....if the saw builder who was to modify a customer saw to a state out of warranty hadn't found the problem the customer would never have known! It was a serviceable within spec Stihl Cylinder.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Whatever Space. That's exactly what I'm telling you. If that means that everyone looses complete confidence in me, that entirely fine. But I won't stand to be called a liar. Of course, I can't stop you either. It's just real disappointing to see some that I thought were friends, turn on me when I screw up like this.



carefull, "they" are watching. saying you did nothing wrong, than saying you screwed up is questionable. simply a word of advice from a drunk


whered all these black helicopters come from anyway, time to put on my tinfoil hat


----------



## Paul001 (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I haven't had one come back yet, thank you very much.



With the manner in which you originally handled this one, perhaps there is a reason. I think a better question would be, have there been any issues/complaints from other customers?

Perhaps I've just been dealing with to many Congress Critters lately and have become accustom to parsing words a bit more closely.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

wi50 said:


> carefull, "they" are watching. saying you did nothing wrong, than saying you screwed up is questionable. simply a word of advice from a drunk



I screwed up by not noticing those broken fins. I did nothing "wrong", as in intentionally trying to screw someone over. Only a fool in their right mind would think I'd expect to get one like this over on Tom.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> You know, I've known some pathological liars that were so good they convinced themselves they were telling the truth. Seems they were all about image as well.



What law school are you going to?...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I screwed up by not noticing those broken fins. I did nothing "wrong", as in intentionally trying to screw someone over. Only a fool in their right mind would think I'd expect to get one like this over on Tom.



You've been playing that card the whole time. Truth is you were hesitant to send the saw out in the first place. There's a good reason for that, wasn't there Bradley.


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> You've been playing that card the whole time. Truth is you were hesitant to send the saw out in the first place. There's a good reason for that, wasn't there Bradley.



Not the whole time, at first it was damaged in shipping.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

Paul001 said:


> With the manner in which you originally handled this one, perhaps there is a reason. I think a better question would be, have there been any issues/complaints from other customers?
> 
> Perhaps I've just been dealing with to many Congress Critters lately and have become accustom to parsing words a bit more closely.



I've had no one ask to return a saw. There was one other saw that the purchaser had some concerns with. He handled it like a gentleman, I treated him as such, and it was worked out. He still owns that saw today, and is happy with it AFAIK. I can recall no other complaints on any saw I've ported.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> It's just real disappointing to see some that I thought were friends, turn on me when I screw up like this.



I'd have to say that being lied to is pretty damned disappointing. Not surprising really, but definitely disappointing.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> You've been playing that card the whole time. Truth is you were hesitant to send the saw out in the first place. There's a good reason for that, wasn't there Bradley.



Yes. He bad mouthed me behind my back on the 084. He knew exactly what he bought.


----------



## stihlboy (Mar 17, 2010)

"he knew what he bought" remember?????


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Yes. He bad mouthed me behind my back on the 084. He knew exactly what he bought.



That's not the reason, is it Bradley.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

Spacemule, what is it in your soul that causes you to have such a need to drive me down? It's very pathetic to see an individual so depserate to make themself feel better, that they prey on the misfortunes of others.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Yes. He bad mouthed me behind my back on the 084. He knew exactly what he bought.



It was a UPS damage claim ................................





.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 17, 2010)

04ultra said:


> It was a UPS damage claim ................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un Protected Sawz (UPS)

sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Spacemule, what is it in your soul that causes you to have such a need to drive me down? It's very pathetic to see an individual so depserate to make themself feel better, that they prey on the misfortunes of others.



I would pose this same question to the rest of you that take such pleasure in what's gone down here tonight.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Spacemule, what is it in your soul that causes you to have such a need to drive me down? It's very pathetic to see an individual so depserate to make themself feel better, that they prey on the misfortunes of others.



Not about me Bradley. I've not made a mockery of every poster here by giving them bs stories and trying to con them. But since you ask, you depress me--you certainly don't make my feel better about myself or anyone else. I had actually started to allow myself to think that perhaps you were an alright guy. I should thank you for keeping my perceptions realistic.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Not about me Bradley. I've not made a mockery of every poster here by giving them bs stories and trying to con them. But since you ask, you depress me--you certainly don't make my feel better about myself or anyone else. I had actually started to allow myself to think that perhaps you were an alright guy. I should thank you for keeping my perceptions realistic.



You did not address my question. Care to try again, or you just going to avoid it?


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not taking pleasure,I just wanted to see how far you'd go without admitting fault.I hoped you would man up.

I guess my character judgement was wrong.

Now I wonder about them busted cases I sent, did they end up being fixed and used in someones saw unknowingly?


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 17, 2010)

Yep. Still a pissing match.


----------



## stihlboy (Mar 17, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> I'm not taking pleasure,I just wanted to see how far you'd go without admitting fault.I hoped you would man up.
> 
> I guess my character judgement was wrong.
> 
> *Now I wonder about them busted cases I sent, did they end up being fixed and used in someones saw unknowingly*?



yep, i think i even saw a thread on that one


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> You did not address my question. Care to try again, or you just going to avoid it?



I've not driven you down and I am not driving you down. You're doing that on your own. I'm giving you the opportunity to address your poor character and improve yourself. Where you go is completely up to you. No one can drive you down or elevate you but yourself.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> I'm not taking pleasure,I just wanted to see how far you'd go without admitting fault.I hoped you would man up.
> 
> I guess my character judgement was wrong.
> 
> Now I wonder about them busted cases I sent, did they end up being fixed and used in someones saw unknowingly?



I'm not sure how else I can put it. BTW, that broken case half was thrown in the trash, were it should have been. The other half is still here. I appreciated the kind jesture. *Why you want to turn on me now is beyond me. * I made and honest mistake here. I've done my best to make it right, yet the mod isn't satisfied. They've tasted blood, and they want the kill.


----------



## stihlboy (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not sure how else I can put it. BTW, that broken case half was thrown in the trash, were it should have been. The other half is still here. I appreciated the kind jesture. *Why you want to turn on me now is beyond me. * I made and honest mistake here. I've done my best to make it right, yet the mod isn't satisfied. They've tasted blood, and they want the kill.



they turned because of the drama


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> yep, i think i even saw a thread on that one



Fred, you don't have a clue what you're talking about. You're a kid in a mans world desperate to impress, and in the process make yourself to look like a fool to everyone.


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay Brad, let me get this right.

You meticulously pick apart every detail of saws you buy.Nitpick the daylights out of the newest Big Bore kits and pistons, yet expect us to believe you didn't notice the 2 big chunks missing?Of a cylinder that you did some polish work on?

Step outside of your body and look at this again man.

Making a mistake is not the problem, we all make mistakes.Lord knows I've made many in my life.

It's how you handle it is.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 17, 2010)

I guess I will just apoligize before I post this, but damn it was funny...


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 17, 2010)

Business or Hobby ???








.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2010)

04ultra said:


> It was a UPS damage claim ................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stupid UPS!!

But what do I know? I'm just a stupid drunk.


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 17, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> But what do I know? I'm just a stupid drunk.


Who likes "Fatties"
Got plenty of flour?


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> Okay Brad, let me get this right.
> 
> You meticulously pick apart every detail of saws you buy.Nitpick the daylights out of the newest Big Bore kits and pistons, yet expect us to believe you didn't notice the 2 big chunks missing?Of a cylinder that you did some polish work on?
> 
> ...



What more could I do man! I gave the man his money back. I HAVE NO IDEA HOW I DIDN'T SEE THOSE BROKEN FINS!!! Only a fool would knowingly sell a saw to a man that you believe is out to get one over on you, and ship it to a certified Stihl technition. Are you really foolish enough to believe I would purposely do that! Think about it!


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Fred, you don't have a clue what you're talking about. You're a kid in a mans world desperate to impress, and in the process make yourself to look like a fool to everyone.



Irony anyone?


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> What more could I do man! I gave the man his money back. I HAVE NO IDEA HOW I DIDN'T SEE THOSE BROKEN FINS!!! Only a fool would knowingly sell a saw to a man that you believe is out to get one over on you, and ship it to a certified Stihl technition. Are you really foolish enough to believe I would purposely do that! Think about it!


Point made.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Business or Hobby ???



Whatever this is, it sure ain't fun


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Fred, you don't have a clue what you're talking about. You're a kid in a mans world desperate to impress, and in the process make yourself to look like a fool to everyone.



He does not look like a fool to me..... in fact I have found him to be a straight shooter. Did a heck of a job with the fundraiser also. He got my rep!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> Point made.



The *ONLY *think I care about at this point is my honor. I don't give two hoots what you or anyone else thinks about my abilities or lack thereof as a saw rebuilder/modifier. The easy thing for me to do at this point would be to just go away. But I'm a lot more concerned about defending my honor. Why else would I still be up talking about this crap after 1AM in the morning!


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 17, 2010)

I find him to be a youngin' on the right path to being a man.

And he did a great job on the Raffle.Thanks Again !!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> He does not look like a fool to me..... in fact I have found him to be a straight shooter. Did a heck of a job with the fundraiser also. He got my rep!



Been there and participated in those myself. This thread no longer has anything to do with the truth or a mans reputation. A man is down and the mob want blood. That's all there is to it!


----------



## stihlboy (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Fred, you don't have a clue what you're talking about. You're a kid in a mans world desperate to impress, and in the process make yourself to look like a fool to everyone.



i don't have a clue!?!

no buddy its you who hasn't a clue!!!

you call out sellers by name and tear them up, but, when you do it its supposed to be okay? 

*guess what i don't need to impress anyone, its you who is the all knowing guru, you haven't been in this long enough to experience half the stuff you claim to know*
you are not, and will not ever be lakeside53 so quit acting as if you are him


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Jtheo (Mar 17, 2010)

Time to take a break.


----------



## volks-man (Mar 17, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> [B]you are not, and will not ever be lakeside53[/B]so quit acting as if you are him



lake-what-who-53?

unfortunately half of us don't know who that guy was.

i'd bet he's building saws though.
(or sleeping, cuz he's old)


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> i don't have a clue!?!
> 
> no buddy its you who hasn't a clue!!!
> 
> ...



I don't know where you came up with that comparison. But thanks that you have obviously thought about it.


----------



## stihlboy (Mar 17, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> Irony anyone?





Arrowhead said:


> He does not look like a fool to me..... in fact I have found him to be a straight shooter. Did a heck of a job with the fundraiser also. He got my rep!





Scooterbum said:


> I find him to be a youngin' on the right path to being a man.
> 
> And he did a great job on the Raffle.Thanks Again !!



thanks guys,


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 17, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> thanks guys,


You weren't supposed to see that.

Ain't it past your bedtime?


----------



## Justsaws (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> The *ONLY *think I care about at this point is my honor. I don't give two hoots what you or anyone else thinks about my abilities or lack thereof as a saw rebuilder/modifier. The easy thing for me to do at this point would be to just go away. But I'm a lot more concerned about defending my honor. Why else would I still be up talking about this crap after 1AM in the morning!



Log off, you are an easy bait these days. You cannot defend your own honor, that is what others do for you. Sleep on it, mull over it, and come back later if you want to discuss chainsaws.

Business or hobby, right now it does not matter. It is done here for a while.
Keep going and you will end up going wojo.


----------



## DANOAM (Mar 17, 2010)

Justsaws said:


> Log off, you are an easy bait these days. You cannot defend your own honor, that is what others do for you. Sleep on it, mull over it, and come back later if you want to discuss the chainsaws.
> 
> Business or hobby, right now it does not matter. It is done here for a while.
> Keep going and you will end up going wojo.



+1

It's been the same broken record for 160 posts, not worth it.


----------



## little possum (Mar 17, 2010)

I guess the mods are sleeping. I hope this is all over with and gone when I get up.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2010)

WOW, 

Some people are no better for what they've done. 

People in glass houses shouldn't cast stones.

:notrolls2:


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 17, 2010)

little possum said:


> I guess the mods are sleeping. I hope this is all over with and gone when I get up.



Heck, I think this should be sticky.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 17, 2010)

Interesting.

Brad has been a stand up guy around here.
This is the first burble I have ever heard about him, and he apparently admitted to it and has made efforts to make things right.

Yet all the attacks, and even the venom from folks that don't even have a dog in the fight persist.

I don't get it.
Maybe I'm missing something.

Usually this sorta thing gets taken care of between two gents, and either a beer is bought or a nose gets broken and everything is right again.

Just sayin'.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 17, 2010)

Tune in tomorrow. Same bat time, same bat station. For another exciting episode of As the Crankshaft Turns.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Brad has been a stand up guy around here.
> This is the first burble I have ever heard about him, and he apparently admitted to it and has made efforts to make things right.
> ...



Yup, I agree fully. Some big CHICKENCHITS on here.

This is the biggest STAIN on AS that I've ever seen.


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 17, 2010)

*disappointed*

I'm hoping this kind of thread doesn't happen often.It's not even close to constructive.I'm no saint/ preacher.This should have stayed in pm land.Well said Farmertim.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 17, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Yup, I agree fully. Some big CHICKENCHITS on here.
> 
> This is the biggest STAIN on AS that I've ever seen.



Time for everyone to put their big-girl panties on...


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Time for everyone to put their big-girl panties on...



Hell ya! time to untie those little really tight knotted up panties.


I just can't believe it. The first thread got closed, so Tom saw fit to open another??? WTF?? As you would say Tom, SHAMES ON YA. THen to bring Volks into it??


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 17, 2010)

Whats the best brand of oil to run in a 2 cycle??







.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2010)

> Let's end this!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




?? listen to the man.


----------



## volks-man (Mar 17, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Whats the best brand of oil to run in a 2 cycle??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wesson


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Whats the best brand of oil to run in a 2 cycle??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30wt


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 17, 2010)

What mix ratio???


----------



## volks-man (Mar 17, 2010)

04ultra said:


> What mix ratio???



wesson to 1.
of course!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Sleep well if you can, I know I will..



Nice.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2010)

04ultra said:


> What mix ratio???



with 30wt, you need 16:1


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Where is the Ohio Chainsaw Mafia, or Diaper Posse, or whatever the hell they call themselves when Brad needs them?
> ...



Right here BUDDY, I run from nothing. Do you have something to say to me? If you do say it.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Brad has been a stand up guy around here.
> This is the first burble I have ever heard about him, and he apparently admitted to it and has made efforts to make things right.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

They're people on this and other sites who want Brad gone and have so for a long time now, they've been licking their chops and waiting for Brad to #### up big time, and yes he eventually did, just like we all would have eventually. Asking Brad to leave flat out, proves what I just said. It looks like that statement was edited out, I wonder why. 

You know what maybe it is time for Brad to leave, but than again maybe it's time for some of you to leave as well. I say this because of the general nasty attitude and vendettas some of the long time members have toward one another right now is just sad. Maybe it's time for some of you to let this site go, as It's apparent that many of you come here just to give others a hard time. Is this what AS has come to? I hope not.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> They're people on this and other sites who want Bred gone and have so for a long time now, they've been licking their chops and waiting for Brad to #### up big time, and yes he eventually did, just like we all would have eventually. Asking Brad to leave flat out, proves what I just said. It looks like that statement was edited out, I wonder why.
> 
> You know what maybe it is time for Brad to leave, but than again maybe it's time for some of you to leave as well. I say this because of the general nasty attitude and vendettas some of the long time members have toward one another right now is just sad. Maybe it's time for some of you to let this site go, as It's apparent that many of you come here just to give others a hard time. Is this what AS has come to? I hope not.



Ya, I agree. You gotta wonder why Andy left this place, I gotta believe that is part of it.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Ya, I agree. You gotta wonder why Andy left this place, I gotta believe that is part of it.



I agree, and as of right now I'm questioning a few things myself.


----------



## brad1000s (Mar 17, 2010)

Holy F-Bomb... What is going on here? I have not been a member all that long, and I have really learned a $#!t-Ton from people like Brad. I think we all look forward to his posts. Personally I think . If he tried to make it right, then let it be. I think some of you "NON-OHIO CHAINSAW MAFIA" are ----> :deadhorse:


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> I agree, and as of right now I'm questioning a few things myself.



Ya, I just cant believe it all. and all over 2 busted cooling fins. Anybody is crazy if they believe that 2 fins less will overheat a saw. Stihl is just covering their ass when they say it'll overheat, of course they wont recommend it?? WTF I should go take a pic of a 371 cylinder I have here, it would blow your mind, I think nearly half of the fins are missing, and its been in service for a year now, and P&C are still fine, and its woods ported to boot.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, don't know how I missed this little drama till now. lol 

This is the first problem I have ever heard of on a saw that was shipped by Brad to anyone. You all think he should leave AS over it? 

All this thread has done is add to the list of people here I can't find any respect for.

I agree that this has got to be one of the worst threads in AS history, full of wannabes and little men all getting high on picking on someone else.



Mr. HE


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> Wow, don't know how I missed this little drama till now. lol
> 
> This is the first problem I have ever heard of on a saw that was shipped by Brad to anyone. You all think he should leave AS over it?
> 
> ...



Ya, a kid fell down in the sand box, and all the other kids are kicking sand in his face.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 17, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Ya, a kid fell down in the sand box, and all the other kids are kicking sand in his face.




Yep, and people wonder why I don't contribute more here. I've seen them do this sort of thing before and I'm too hotheaded to put up with it.

Only mistake Brad has made that I can see is loving chainsaws and trying to share that love of saws here on AS.

I knew when joat started that thread this was going to happen, it was written in the wind as they say.



Mr. HE


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Ya, I just cant believe it all. and all over 2 busted cooling fins. Anybody is crazy if they believe that 2 fins less will overheat a saw. Stihl is just covering their ass when they say it'll overheat, of course they wont recommend it?? WTF I should go take a pic of a 371 cylinder I have here, it would blow your mind, I think nearly half of the fins are missing, and its been in service for a year now, and P&C are still fine, and its woods ported to boot.



2 busted fins and a lot of lying you mean.








blsnelling said:


> First of all, it had no broken fins. Second of all, you bought a used saw. It's yours now.





blsnelling said:


> Further more, you've had someone else working on the saw. It's not my baby any more.


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Right here BUDDY, I run from nothing. Do you have something to say to me? If you do say it.













I already said it *BUDDY...*








.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

That's it? you don't have anything else to say after calling me a rat?


----------



## fredmc (Mar 17, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> Who likes "Fatties"
> Got plenty of flour?



I like fatties with big honkers!!!


----------



## Teslahole (Mar 17, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> I already said it *BUDDY...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go easy onda guye, he must be busy brusheing his teeth. Dat wll learn him to be lickin' boots that have been in dawgcrap.


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's it? you don't have anything else to say after calling me a rat?



Don't get all defrosted. 


I didn't call you a rat. 

I made an analogy. 


Big difference. 




.


----------



## Donley (Mar 17, 2010)

fredmc said:


> I like fatties with big honkers!!!





everyone loves big honkers!!


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 17, 2010)

Apparently went to bed to early last night.

1. Is the cylinder pictured supposed to have been bought off another AS member and cleaned up and placed of the 066 that Joat bought?

2. Is that the photo of the cylinder that was used to sell it to Brad?

3. Was all the discoloration cleaned up off the cylinder when the saw was received via UPS or was it still discolored? It looks like it was exposed to pretty hot running conditions.

4. Aside from the busted fins was there any other functional issues with the jug?

5. Has the saw been torn down any farther? Any more issues?

I think most poster's are using this as an example of "tough love", I'm sure Brad has agonized over this all night. Any lessons learned, I imagine.
Whether or not it was intentional or an honest mistake, he's right, it has effected his credibility and "honor or integrity" with some members.
It'll take a long time and good intentions to overcome it. We all need to remember is all we leave this world with is the last name carved on a piece of granite, it's what people associate with that name is our legacy.


----------



## gink595 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> *Yep, and people wonder why I don't contribute more here. *I've seen them do this sort of thing before and I'm too hotheaded to put up with it.



Who are these people that you speak of that are wondering why you don't contribute? I guess I've never wondered that, has anyone else wondered why?




Hddnis said:


> [Only mistake Brad has made that I can see is loving chainsaws and trying to share that love of saws here on AS.



The only mistake that Brad made was getting greedy, I beleive it started as a hobby and then he seen $$$$$ early on. And for a while it was good. But then came more greed and he started getting sloppy, missing broken fins and price gouging for saws that weren't simply worth what he was asking, he knew becasue HE was selling it that some fool would throw the money out there, Now he has a tainted record and people want to point the finger at different Chainsaw forums and everyone else for what he did. It just seems all to often that Brad is in the water boiling. It wasn't long ago he wanted 50.00 for changing test pistons in new condition saws so he could test them. He was making a buck off AS members to test free pistons from Bailey's...WTF!!!






Hddnis said:


> I knew when joat started that thread this was going to happen, it was written in the wind as they say
> Mr. HE



I see Joat being called as the culprit by some, Joat was called out either to shut up or put out the bread so Joat swallowed his pride and bought the saw, and you can bet Joat was going to look to see if he got what he paid for, and Thall did. Nothing wrong with that at all. The way I see it Brad started this deal all on his own, Not Joat, Thall, RS or any other person here, if Brad sold what he was supposed to be selling, a 700.00 saw then Joat would have gone with it. It was Brad that called Joat out not the other way around. I think it time for Brad to get back to basics of life, this hobby is starting to consume him


----------



## litefoot (Mar 17, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> I find him to be a youngin' on the right path to being a man.
> 
> And he did a great job on the Raffle.Thanks Again !!



I guess I'm glad you brought up raffles. Full disclosure here. Brad was instrumental in the success of the raffle I had for my brother. The work he did to prepare the raffled saw was far beyond what I expected of him.

Likewise, Joat made a major monetary contribution in the raffle. I won't give the number, but believe me when I tell you it was substantial.

These are both decent guys. We all say or do things we wish we hadn't. All of us. Sounds like things have been settled (or points have been made) between Brad and Joat. Let's let it go.


----------



## olyman (Mar 17, 2010)

Farmertim said:


> The world has not seen a perfect christian yet, but that does nothing to diminish its teachings and relevance. Maybe its best to leave religion out of this. Everyone that is now acting with moral superiority, I would bet will have a dishonest moment, or step out of line before there number is up. This has nothing to do with Brad or this whole transaction, I just see religion being dragged into this when it shouldn't be.
> 
> Tim



correct--but space is morally higher than everyone else--hes a lawyer wanna be


----------



## olyman (Mar 17, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> :agree2: Space is only here because he can't find the patch kit for his blow-up doll....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## olyman (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Do you really want to be known as being that incompetent more than just the guy who tried to pull a fast one? Either way, it's not pretty. At least one is honest. Honesty is a valuable resource, and believe me dude, you ain't got many resources to spare at this juncture.



says another wanna be "honest" lawyer


----------



## angelo c (Mar 17, 2010)

Guys, 
I am new here. I want to cut wood for my fireplace, maybe 30 cords or so a year and can't decide what the best saw is. I see the fancy "sewing machine" type at the big box stores and was wondering are they really worth THAT much money more then the tried and true workhorse of the land.....THE WILD THING !!!!!!

oh and I see there is two caps on the fancy saws do you just use the extra one for reserve gasoline( straight of course !!)


----------



## olyman (Mar 17, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> What law school are you going to?...:hmm3grin2orange:



1000% correct----


----------



## olyman (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Spacemule, what is it in your soul that causes you to have such a need to drive me down? It's very pathetic to see an individual so depserate to make themself feel better, that they prey on the misfortunes of others.



thats typical of lawyers, reminds me of people that want to be a cop-so they can retaliate for things that happened in their childhood--


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 17, 2010)

Has anyone read the "tags" at the bottom? LOLOL! I think the tag system is faulty...


----------



## angelo c (Mar 17, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Has anyone read the "tags" at the bottom? LOLOL! I think the tag system is faulty...



What is that and the new 'Bookmark" thingees ?

I feel like the "no child left behind" kid.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 17, 2010)

angelo c said:


> What is that and the new 'Bookmark" thingees ?
> 
> I feel like the "no child left behind" kid.



Don't know, just noticed a few words and had to laugh...


----------



## DANOAM (Mar 17, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Has anyone read the "tags" at the bottom? LOLOL! I think the tag system is faulty...



Noticed them last night, 
Hilarious


----------



## Saw Dr. (Mar 17, 2010)

volks-man said:


> lake-what-who-53?
> 
> unfortunately half of us don't know who that guy was.
> 
> ...



Hey volks, 

Lakeside53 was and is truly an expert on all things Stihl. When on here, he was a serious resource to all. He decided to "retire" at 25000 posts, and quit AS cold turkey. I am wondering if he was on to something with that..... Here is just one of his very informative threads.


As I said in the pinesfarm thread, we all make mistakes. Wether it was intentional or not, there were still mistakes made. It seems there are alot of folks here with logs in their eyes looking for specks in others eyes. I'm having trouble seeing through this log, so I am done now.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2010)

Man can't believe there is still sand in the sand box.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2010)

B200Driver said:


> Hey volks,
> 
> Lakeside53 was and is truly an expert on all things Stihl. When on here, he was a serious resource to all. He decided to "retire" at 25000 posts, and quit AS cold turkey. I am wondering if he was on to something with that..... Here is just one of his very informative threads.
> 
> ...



Yup, Lake is a great guy. I still chat with him from time to time.

pinesfarm, ya I was thinking that. He forked up real bad, and some members here saw fit to positive rep the guy for that big mistake he made?? 

So how about it guys. I think this should of been over long ago, when it was resolved between Brad and Joat.


----------



## belgian (Mar 17, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Time for everyone to put their big-girl panties on...



very true.

I posted quite some comments in the other thread, but as always, if one doesn't have enough info on what the facts are, one should better refrain from any comments on the subject. 

The pics of that cylinder posted by Thall is hard evidence. No way you can rebuilt a saw completely without noticing it, even a blind man will.

It appears that $$$ got the best of Brads common business sense and he pulled a fast one with that cylinder . With denying the facts, bringing his own mistake in the public and cry faul on Joat and Thall, he's the only one to blame for the fact that the mob now is wanting his @ss nailed. You loose, you snooze.

I will not join the mob however in discrediting Brad and his work in general, but his behavior in this issue can hardly be called professional. He learned a hard lesson I suppose, hence there's no need for anyone for rubbing it in deeper.

It's easy to destroy a good reputation, while it may take years to build one : that's a harsh truth in business.


----------



## fredmc (Mar 17, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Time for everyone to put their big-girl panties on...



I like big girls in panties.


----------



## Kemper (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> They're people on this and other sites who want Brad gone and have so for a long time now, they've been licking their chops and waiting for Brad to #### up big time, and yes he eventually did, just like we all would have eventually. Asking Brad to leave flat out, proves what I just said. It looks like that statement was edited out, I wonder why.
> 
> You know what maybe it is time for Brad to leave, but than again maybe it's time for some of you to leave as well. I say this because of the general nasty attitude and vendettas some of the long time members have toward one another right now is just sad. Maybe it's time for some of you to let this site go, as It's apparent that many of you come here just to give others a hard time. Is this what AS has come to? I hope not.




You need to re-read the other post, it was Brad who brought this crap to A.S, then as soon as he was found guilty he gets all defensive and try's to shift the blame on everyone else on here for picking on him, yea he got his a$$ kicked but he asked for it. Furthermore, unless your a moderator it's not up to you who stays and who should leave...When someone is in the right i will defend them and when their wrong i will let them get their a$$ kicked.


----------



## fredmc (Mar 17, 2010)

Big girls with tatoos and piercings


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't want Brad to go away, I don't want Brad to quit building saws, I don't want Brad to quit helping people.
I do want Brad to show a little humility in the fact he's human and fallible. I don't think this was the first of these mistakes, but that is my opinion. But to continue with the attitude that everything he has done is first rate and perfect and it's customers that are incorrect isn't going to work any longer.
I am also of the opinion this wasn't something he accidentally overlooked, but again, that is my opinion.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 17, 2010)

Kemper said:


> You need to re-read the other post, it was Brad who brought this crap to A.S, then as soon as he was found guilty he gets all defensive and try's to shift the blame on everyone else on here for picking on him, yea he got his a$$ kicked but he asked for it. Furthermore, unless your a moderator it's not up to you who stays and who should leave...When someone is in the right i will defend them and when their wrong i will let them get their a$$ kicked.



:agree2:


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 17, 2010)

fredmc said:


> Big girls with tatoos and piercings



Stop it now..........I'm getting hot..........


----------



## Teslahole (Mar 17, 2010)

Kemper said:


> You need to re-read the other post, it was Brad who brought this crap to A.S, then as soon as he was found guilty he gets all defensive and try's to shift the blame on everyone else on here for picking on him, yea he got his a$$ kicked but he asked for it. Furthermore, unless your a moderator it's not up to you who stays and who should leave...When someone is in the right i will defend them and when their wrong i will let them get their a$$ kicked.





xactlee, but you are addressing one of his yesmen. I find it kindar funny that the blame is being pointed to anudder forum, I was just there and this saga aint' even mentioned. And, this is kee, no body from anudder forum shipped a saw for top dinero with broken fins. I wunder whear the rest of the diaper boys are now, can't take that long to removed egg offin yur face, cann it?


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> Stop it now..........I'm getting hot..........



I'm having vague flashbacks of my time at the bar yesterday!


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 17, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> I don't want Brad to go away, I don't want Brad to quit building saws, I don't want Brad to quit helping people.
> I do want Brad to show a little humility in the fact he's human and fallible. I don't think this was the first of these mistakes, but that is my opinion. But to continue with the attitude that everything he has done is first rate and perfect and it's customers that are incorrect isn't going to work any longer.
> I am also of the opinion this wasn't something he accidentally overlooked, but again, that is my opinion.





Better watch out you might get called a ..................Troll ...........


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2010)

Yup, a drunk, stupid, Troll!


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's your sign !!!!!!

Actually I guess we should all get one if we believe he never noticed the cracked fins like he keeps stating.










What a train wreck.


----------



## Teslahole (Mar 17, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> Yup, a drunk, stupid, Troll!



whilst yer heer admittin to beein a drunken stoopid troll, and I'm bettin foolish too, lemme ask ya a question based on that experience.

Wood ya ever have been drunk or stoopid or trollin or even foolish enough, even ifn it was all of the above, to not notice that ya put a junker jug on that saw weith bisted fins?

Be honest now. Wood ya?


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, in the context of things, I'd have to say if I were that drunk, I don't think I would be able to assemble said saw into a running state. Most likely would loose the cylinder screws, possibly install the cylinder on backwards, and definitely would have broken the ring/s. Thats if I could remain standing at all.
But I'm certain that is just me.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 17, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Who are these people that you speak of that are wondering why you don't contribute? I guess I've never wondered that, has anyone else wondered why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was wondering if you would be the one to take a poke at me or if Maldeny would beat you to it. lol

Joats pride is what started this mess, plain and simple, anyone who can't see this is blind. 066's go for more than that saw all the time, they go for less too, reality of used saws. But just because Joat agreed to pay a certain amount does not automatically mean he gets a flawless saw.

There is a whole crowd of you that seems real sensitive to Brad's attitude and I just don't get why you all care so much. People have bad attitudes all the time, you can bump into one just getting a cup of coffee at the coffee shop. When that happens do you all stop them and tell them how much their attitude bothers you? I'm willing to bet you don't because that is a real pointless way to spend your time and likely to earn you a black eye. 

Same goes for here, really pointless to come around and start being the attitude police. Brad's pride ain't between him and any other member here, only recourse you all have is to just let him alone. *You all make him bigger by attacking him all the time.*




Mr. HE


----------



## teacherman (Mar 17, 2010)

*A prescription is in order....*

Perhaps posting on AS should be added to the list of "shouldn'ts."
We can break the cycle....


----------



## stinkbait (Mar 17, 2010)

From reading the last thread and this thread, it seems that there is a bunch of people that were waiting for Brad to screw up. It's like everyone in class wants the smart kid to fail the next test.


----------



## wooddog (Mar 17, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Paul this is not your fault at all. I call it the truth won. I'm furious I was lied to and got stuck in the middle of that other mess. If I was one Mr. Snelling I would leave this site and never come back. He knew full well that cylinder was screwed up. He lied his azz off. It bothered Volks because he knew the truth. He tried to come forward but couldn't. I can understand that. Me, I don't kizz anyones azz no matter who they are. They lie to me they pay the fiddler. This site needs to be rid of lyers and cheats...
> 
> Oh and one more thing. Paul I'm glad it bothered you enough to send me the information Volks sent you. You have no reason to be ashamed of doing what is right. Its good to see there are still some honest people in this world!!



:jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 17, 2010)

stinkbait said:


> From reading the last thread and this thread, it seems that there is a bunch of people that were waiting for Brad to screw up. It's like everyone in class wants the smart kid to fail the next test.



More like everyone in class saw the smart kid get caught cheating. 




.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 17, 2010)

04ultra said:


> It was a UPS damage claim ................................
> 
> Hey, I work for UPS, and if we did it you would see the tire track on the box, Joe.


----------



## wooddog (Mar 17, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> More like everyone in class saw the smart kid get caught cheating.
> 
> .



Not Rats Sir. They would be Ants.

Funny how they claim mob mentality when the shoe is on the other foot. 
Wasn't long ago they were going against AS rules and made a thread with names in the header and calling people out themselves that I don't even have a clue of who the other two were . 

Don't worry, some Playdough, a bunch of paint and some clear coat and all will be fixed. I hear it's cracked plastic filler too :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ya ever get them farts that smell like sulfur, and you let one go to share the experience? . . *sniff* *sniff* This thread has that smell.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh man! I don't know where to start on this whole deal.......And I hope I'm not missing any facts when offering my opinion.

First of all.....This should have been left between three men to sort out, but since it's plastered all over AS.......

I'm always the first to admit, that I can and have made a pile of mistakes in my life and all of us being human, we are each destined to make many.....I can't imagine how Brad could have missed the broken fins on that jug, but MAYBE he did......We all know that cylinder shouldn't have gone out on a $700 saw, but on the other hand, if that's it's only flaw, heck, I would have run it.

I've never had any work done by Brad, but up until now, his track record certainly appears good......(And bad news travels fast)....Whether it was a dumb mistake or intentional on Brad's part, the guy appears to have offered to make it right.......Shouldn't that be enough????

If Brad had a track record of pulling boners like this, I could understand the posse on the hunt, but I don't get it.........Yeah he screwed up, but nobody has said that he's hiding from it.....Let the man fix it!!


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 17, 2010)

Came in for lunch, see the opera is still going, prolly gonna hit 10,000 view before tonight, WOW! It shocks me the mods haven't locked it or deleted it.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> Here's your sign !!!!!!
> 
> Actually I guess we should all get one if we believe he never noticed the cracked fins like he keeps stating.
> 
> ...


 He really takes us for idiots.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> There is a whole crowd of you that seems real sensitive to Brad's attitude and I just don't get why you all care so much. People have bad attitudes all the time, you can bump into one just getting a cup of coffee at the coffee shop. When that happens do you all stop them and tell them how much their attitude bothers you? I'm willing to bet you don't because that is a real pointless way to spend your time and likely to earn you a black eye.
> 
> :


You can have a bad "attitude" without being a cheat and a liar. When I come upon a cheat and a liar, I issue an "attitude adjustment." Simple as that. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 17, 2010)

I have often told my oldest son, Before you act, Alway's think of what a jury of twelve of your peers would think". It's exactly what my late father who was a state trooper always told me before I walked out the door when he suspected I was headed out to raise hell.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> You can have a bad "attitude" without being a cheat and a liar. When I come upon a cheat and a liar, I issue an "attitude adjustment." Simple as that. Nothing more nothing less.





Space, you don't issue anything around here except another post and another opinion, same as the rest of us. The fact that you've been out for blood for months now just makes you look really small and petty. You've been openly hoping for something like this and that is kind of pointless. It's really safe for you to be throwing stones since as far as I know you've never conducted business with anyone here. Certainly I've never seen anyone comment on a good transaction with you and praise your handling of it. 



Mr. HE


----------



## DANOAM (Mar 17, 2010)

jockeydeuce said:


> Oh man! I don't know where to start on this whole deal.......And I hope I'm not missing any facts when offering my opinion.
> 
> First of all.....This should have been left between three men to sort out, but since it's plastered all over AS.......
> 
> ...



Pretty much how I see it too


----------



## 55chevyparts (Mar 17, 2010)

rarefish383 said:


> 04ultra said:
> 
> 
> > It was a UPS damage claim ................................
> ...


----------



## mtngun (Mar 17, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Before you act, Alway's think of what a jury of twelve of your peers would think". It's exactly what my late father who was a state trooper always told me before I walked out the door when he suspected I was headed out to raise hell.


That's good advice, I wish I could always follow it. 

I'm sitting out the pissing match at the moment because I don't know all the facts of the case and probably never will. If, for the sake of argument, one or both parties made a mistake, I hope they learn something from the experience and become better person(s).

BTW, my Oly 980 developed a nasty crack in the gas tank. As long as I'm going to bring it in the shop to (hopefully) fix the crack, should I do a woods port, pop-up, and muffler mod at the same time ?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

Frank I knew this would happen to you and I'm dissipation in you. You weren't here the last few time this happen so you don't know, but this it the goal of the people you now call friends. I told you what was up and how it would end, and that's why I don't care for them.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

Kemper said:


> You need to re-read the other post, it was Brad who brought this crap to A.S, then as soon as he was found guilty he gets all defensive and try's to shift the blame on everyone else on here for picking on him, yea he got his a$$ kicked but he asked for it. Furthermore, unless your a moderator it's not up to you who stays and who should leave...When someone is in the right i will defend them and when their wrong i will let them get their a$$ kicked.



If you knew the past you would think differently.

I'm nobody's yes man.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

Teslahole said:


> xactlee, but you are addressing one of his yesmen. I find it kindar funny that the blame is being pointed to anudder forum, I was just there and this saga aint' even mentioned. And, this is kee, no body from anudder forum shipped a saw for top dinero with broken fins. I wunder whear the rest of the diaper boys are now, can't take that long to removed egg offin yur face, cann it?



Who are you? Your real name?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

wooddog said:


> Not Rats Sir. They would be Ants.
> 
> Funny how they claim mob mentality when the shoe is on the other foot.
> Wasn't long ago they were going against AS rules and made a thread with names in the header and calling people out themselves that I don't even have a clue of who the other two were .
> ...



You live in chardon ohio why do you have MI listed? :monkey:


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> Space, you don't issue anything around here except another post and another opinion, same as the rest of us. The fact that you've been out for blood for months now just makes you look really small and petty. You've been openly hoping for something like this and that is kind of pointless. It's really safe for you to be throwing stones since as far as I know you've never conducted business with anyone here. Certainly I've never seen anyone comment on a good transaction with you and praise your handling of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



Small and petty? Look at the picture man. How can you possibly defend that?

I've completed several transactions on this site. There's a good reason you know nothing about them. Ponder that for a while.


----------



## wooddog (Mar 17, 2010)

Sir Andre' aka "*the blowhard*" you really are a clown act Sir . Accusation after accusation and still have not a clue in the world. All you do Sir is spew crap toward others you have never met. :monkey:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I hit the nail on the head.


----------



## wooddog (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> I think I hit the nail on the head.



Sir the only head you have hit is your own inside your hand. Grow up youngster :chatter::chatter::wave::chatter::chatter:


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 17, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> It shocks me the mods haven't locked it or deleted it.



Ha! Yeah, I thought I locked one last night and look what we have here. This thread will get locked at one point, but it's best to let all the puss drain out of it first. Locking them too early, just leads to locking a lot of them later and it gives everyone a second or third bite out of the same apple.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2010)

A couple other oddities come up as well. I keep hearing of a Solo 681 that a deal didn't go well on? Just rumors?

Then, am I the only one that finds it odd people buy these saws, then a week or two later you see them on the trading post for sale? I know about CAD, I can understand flipping a saw that you might not need, but in a couple of weeks? I doubt you had enough time to really run it that much. Sounds like a saw you don't like almost.
But maybe it's just me, and maybe I'm the only one.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 17, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> Ha! Yeah, I thought I locked one last night and look what we have here. This thread will get locked at one point, but it's best to let all the puss drain out of it first. Locking them too early, just leads to locking a lot of them later and it gives everyone a second or third bite out of the same apple.



I always kinda wondered why threads like this go for so long. Makes sense. Keeps all the BS funneled in 1 spot. Thanks for that trimmed.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 17, 2010)

Trimm, I have to agree, it takes alot of time to drain a 55 gallon drum a drop at a time, be a patient man.lol


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 17, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> A couple other oddities come up as well.* I keep hearing of a Solo 681 that a deal didn't go well on*? Just rumors?
> 
> Then, am I the only one that finds it odd people buy these saws, then a week or two later you see them on the trading post for sale? I know about CAD, I can understand flipping a saw that you might not need, but in a couple of weeks? I doubt you had enough time to really run it that much. Sounds like a saw you don't like almost.
> But maybe it's just me, and maybe I'm the only one.



You're probably talking about the 681 that I bought from Brad. Nothing went wrong there at all. The saw screams and buying it from Brad was a great pleasure on my end.


----------



## DANOAM (Mar 17, 2010)

wooddog said:


> Sir Andre' aka "*the blowhard*" you really are a clown act Sir . Accusation after accusation and still have not a clue in the world. All you do Sir is spew crap toward others you have never met. :monkey:



As opposed to ..........


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Small and petty? Look at the picture man. How can you possibly defend that?
> 
> I've completed several transactions on this site. There's a good reason you know nothing about them. Ponder that for a while.





I don't have to defend it, you've done all the work needed on that. If there were a legitimate claim against Brad you would still look small and petty jumping in on it based on your past history. That is the point of what I said. 



Mr. HE


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

wooddog said:


> Sir the only head you have hit is your own inside your hand. Grow up youngster :chatter::chatter::wave::chatter::chatter:



Good come back.










NOT.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> You're probably talking about the 681 that I bought from Brad. Nothing went wrong there at all. The saw screams and buying it from Brad was a great pleasure on my end.



If that is the case my apologies Brad.


----------



## litefoot (Mar 17, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> Ha! Yeah, I thought I locked one last night and look what we have here. This thread will get locked at one point, but it's best to let all the puss drain out of it first. Locking them too early, just leads to locking a lot of them later and it gives everyone a second or third bite out of the same apple.



 I've never tried to rep a mod before today.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm glad this is all in an open forum, makes things easier to press Defamation charges, because that's what this amounts to. How far do you guys want to take this? How many of you are going make a piece of evidence your avatar?


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 17, 2010)

It's interesting what folks feel are acceptable tags here. I edited the whole bunch.

They are NOT anonymous, but I am sure you guys that are adding them already knew that.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm glad this is all in an open forum, makes things easier to press Defamation charges, because that's what this amounts to. How far do you guys want to take this? How many of you are going make a piece of evidence your avatar?



Be my guest. I would love to see this case in court.


----------



## Kemper (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm glad this is all in an open forum, makes things easier to press Defamation charges, because that's what this amounts to. How far do you guys want to take this? How many of you are going make a piece of evidence your avatar?




Dude.....I hardly think there is anything here to get sued over, evidence? WTF ?


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> I don't have to defend it, you've done all the work needed on that. If there were a legitimate claim against Brad you would still look small and petty jumping in on it based on your past history. That is the point of what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE


In your negative rep you say I know little about saws. I find that comment interesting to say the least, considering your criticisms of me here. 

Fact, Brad got caught screwing the pooch and lying about it. 
Fact, people do not like being lied to.
Fact, you're calling people petty for holding Brad accountable for lying and scamming is defending him. 

As Tom said, I'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KiIP_KDQmXs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KiIP_KDQmXs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 17, 2010)

Andy, irregardless or who is right/wrong in this whole issue. I can tell you I really don't know who is but look at it from a neutral perspective, you throw what was initailly posted, the statement of condition of saw, the saw as it was delivered, the photographic evidence as this post provided, what would a reasonable juror believe after a presentation of the evidence.
Brad, says he didn't see the broke fins....I'll accept that, but what would a jury do based on what has transpired. Brad had stepped up and is taking the saw back, maybe the jury would find lienency in their heart. The bashing is part of what happens when you call people out in an open forum. It's great that your loyal to Brad, it's hard to find people that way these days.
But you also have to look at it objectively and consider what the perponderance of evidence as it has been laid out looks like, I think Brad would be the first to say it doesn't look good at face value, and I do respect him for having that attitude. I think it's a very unfortunate incident, wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy (well maybe......but he's not a chainsaw guy by no means too hard of work), but do think there's a lesson that's invaluable to everyone who reads the post. I'll bet your azz people go out of their way to describe and accurately portray their equipment listed on trading post, transactions will be done privately and in a non-dramatic fashion. If it ends up being a contribution to the site to improve what's going on, in the end it's bad it happen to Brad, but a contribution in the end.


----------



## sefh3 (Mar 17, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> OK My eyes hurt. I just read the story!!!!! I'm tired now. but anyhow serious question....... what causes the cylinder to turn brown like that besides fire damage????



Can someone answer this for me or did they and it got lost!!!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm glad this is all in an open forum, makes things easier to press Defamation charges, because that's what this amounts to. How far do you guys want to take this? How many of you are going make a piece of evidence your avatar?





To be sure you are not serious?


.


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 17, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> Can someone answer this for me or did they and it got lost!!!!



Sap from sawdust. 


.


----------



## eyolf (Mar 17, 2010)

I got into a little tiff at work with the dept head of another dept. tody. He's my "internal customer" and when things are a little tight, like they are for everyone now, he pulls one of a couple of variations of the "customer is always right" on my dept.

When he doesn't get his way, he gets mad and says stuff he'll regret later. A little drama for everyone to deal with. Later, he cools down, starts over again...and usually gets what he needs when he approaches it right, when he's willing to cooperate on a solution to the problem that works for the company, not just feeding his need to come out ahead.

Same with this.

The principals in this will be fine. The rest of us are just gawkers at a train wreck. Only what looks like a big deal might not be...like when traffic slows down on the beltway, and come to find out it was someone with car trouble on the other side of the median.


----------



## Teslahole (Mar 17, 2010)

A lawsute??/ LMMFBO. Sumbodie call jackassville, we have found there king!

Hey Shineboy or The Bestiality, I think Bugs said it best about yur lawsute BS.

Click rihgt here bozo

http://www.talkingwav.com/cartoon/bugs_36.wav


Yur pal alreadie dug a good hole there shineboy, you mite wanna put that shovel away!

Ya can't make dis stuff up.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 17, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> Can someone answer this for me or did they and it got lost!!!!




Fire damage does not turn a cylinder brown.



Mr. HE


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> Can someone answer this for me or did they and it got lost!!!!



Probably: sap from sawdust.

Possibly: from being over heated, run on straight gas, or lack of cooling because of the broken fins. I would love to, but I don't know the whole story on it unfortunately.


Tzed250 said:


> To be sure you are not serious?
> 
> 
> .



Oh, I think he is, just makes this that much more entertaining! When you are ready to prepare the suit PM me for my info, I'll be happy to provide it for this case.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

Teslahole said:


> A lawsute??/ LMMFBO. Sumbodie call jackassville, we have found there king!
> 
> Hey Shineboy or The Bestiality, I think Bugs said it best about yur lawsute BS.
> 
> ...



Not all of you know this, but Nik/Fatguy's last name is Tesla.


----------



## tjbier (Mar 17, 2010)

This is pathetic......... Good thing spring is here, cuz this cabin fever crap is lame......


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Andy, irregardless or who is right/wrong in this whole issue. I can tell you I really don't know who is but look at it from a neutral perspective, you throw what was initailly posted, the statement of condition of saw, the saw as it was delivered, the photographic evidence as this post provided, what would a reasonable juror believe after a presentation of the evidence.
> Brad, says he didn't see the broke fins....I'll accept that, but what would a jury do based on what has transpired. Brad had stepped up and is taking the saw back, maybe the jury would find lienency in their heart. The bashing is part of what happens when you call people out in an open forum. It's great that your loyal to Brad, it's hard to find people that way these days.
> But you also have to look at it objectively and consider what the perponderance of evidence as it has been laid out looks like, I think Brad would be the first to say it doesn't look good at face value, and I do respect him for having that attitude. I think it's a very unfortunate incident, wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy (well maybe......but he's not a chainsaw guy by no means too hard of work), but do think there's a lesson that's invaluable to everyone who reads the post. I'll bet your azz people go out of their way to describe and accurately portray their equipment listed on trading post, transactions will be done privately and in a non-dramatic fashion. If it ends up being a contribution to the site to improve what's going on, in the end it's bad it happen to Brad, but a contribution in the end.



indiansprings believe it or not I'm not here just to stand up for Brad I'm trying to stand up for the good people who come to this site looking for real information, not this crap. You may ask than why am I involved with a thread like this? I'll tell you why. I want this stuff to end once and for all.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> indiansprings believe it or not I'm not here just to stand up for Brad I'm trying to stand up for the good people who come to this site looking for real information, not this crap. You may ask than why am I involved with a thread like this? I'll tell you why. *I want this stuff to end once and for all.*



You're fos.


----------



## brendog84cj8 (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is food for thought---- How about all of us keyboard jockeys take a step back from the keyboard/computer and go play with some chainsaws for a bit. 

Then when we all come back maybe we can all go back to informative conversation and enjoying something we all love (Chain Saws)

I would love it if this forum didn't get ruined like some of the others I belong to.


----------



## stihlboy (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Fred I think you missed my point.



yep thats why i deleted it, it was irrelevant


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> You're fos.



Thanks for the kind words, you've always been a real nice guy.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> yep thats why i deleted it, it was irrelevant



It was also a very bad idea, but that's OK no harm done.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> indiansprings believe it or not I'm not here just to stand up for Brad I'm trying to stand up for the good people who come to this site looking for real information, not this crap. You may ask than why am I involved with a thread like this? I'll tell you why. I want this stuff to end once and for all.




Been here almost eight years. Your boy has had more controversy around him than any 5 other members put together. 


Why is that?


.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Been here almost eight years. Your boy has had more controversy around him than any 5 other members put together.
> 
> 
> Why is that?
> ...



I'm just a newbie, never seen anything about any of this.

But I think I've heard rumors of some "builders" being run out on a rail for selling shoddy work. Think I even recall one guy, something about being down on his luck and some guys tried to help him out? Never did hear what came out of that deal. Interesting, may have to do some research and read up on some of these things.
It sucks being a newbie, not knowing the full story on things, and not understanding what all is going on.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> I'm just a newbie, never seen anything about any of this.
> 
> But I think I've heard rumors of some "builders" being run out on a rail for selling shoddy work. Think I even recall one guy, something about being down on his luck and some guys tried to help him out? Never did hear what came out of that deal. Interesting, may have to do some research and read up on some of these things.
> It sucks being a newbie, not knowing the full story on things, and not understanding what all is going on.


lol


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 17, 2010)

Will carb or brake cleaner take the discoloration off the cylinder? We don't usually have that much, but I imagine different wood can make a huge difference.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 17, 2010)

* Brad made a mistake. When he realized it, he made it right. That's not good enough for the hyena's, jackals and vultures here. Most of you add nothing of value to the site, yet at the first chance to pile up on someone, you come out of the woodwork like the cockroaches you are. You disgust me.*


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> * Brad made a mistake. When he realized it, he made it right.[*



Bull spit. If you believe he didn't know that cylinder was garbage, you're a naive fool. Furthermore, he didn't offer to accept a return until there was blatant photographic evidence of what he'd done, and even then he still blames everyone else for his "mistake." You can buy snake oil all you want, but don't get indignant when others don't like the taste.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> Been here almost eight years. Your boy has had more controversy around him than any 5 other members put together.
> 
> 
> Why is that?
> ...



The same reason controversy was around Ed Heard, he was better than them, and the only way they could deal with him was to discredit him. It's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 17, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> Ha! Yeah, I thought I locked one last night and look what we have here. This thread will get locked at one point, but it's best to let all the puss drain out of it first. Locking them too early, just leads to locking a lot of them later and it gives everyone a second or third bite out of the same apple.



I think the apple is pretty much chewed down to the core. The original issues are lost amongst the petty bickering and name calling. Time for this one to go away.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> The same reason controversy was around Ed Heard, he was better than them, and the only way they could deal with him was to discredit him. It's not that hard to figure out.



So, brad selling a junk cylinder is a conspiracy for his detractors to discredit him, is that what you're saying?


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Bull spit. If you believe he didn't know that cylinder was garbage, you're a naive fool. Furthermore, he didn't offer to accept a return until there was blatant photographic evidence of what he'd done, and even then he still blames everyone else for his "mistake." You can buy snake oil all you want, but don't get indignant when others don't like the taste.



He saw the pics, he fixed the problem, what's left to talk about? (BTW I wouldn't take Thalls or Joats word without evidence. I did see, handle and start that saw before it was sold. I never saw the fins either. Tom never saw them, why is that hard to believe?)


----------



## wooddog (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm glad this is all in an open forum, makes things easier to press Defamation charges, because that's what this amounts to. How far do you guys want to take this? How many of you are going make a piece of evidence your avatar?



Sir I am game, are you and your friend game. I have nothing better to do. 

Court = IRS tax audit .............That might get interesting .....

I imagine he has business tax ID for snellerized saws for the State of Ohio and Federal taxes by now right Sir? I wonder if he claimed his business on his taxes this year. :monkey: Let's do it.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

Gologit said:


> I think the apple is pretty much chewed down to the core. The original issues are lost amongst the petty bickering and name calling. Time for this one to go away.



You're probably right.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> He saw the pics, he fixed the problem, what's left to talk about? (BTW I wouldn't take Thalls or Joats word without evidence. I did see, handle and start that saw before it was sold. I never saw the fins either. Tom never saw them, why is that hard to believe?)



Did you have the saw apart? Did you work the cylinder over? Did someone sell you the cylinder and disclose its defects? 

That's a bit different that running a saw without even removing the shroud, is it not?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

wooddog said:


> Sir I am game, are you and your friend game. I have nothing better to do.
> 
> Court = IRS tax audit .............That might get interesting .....
> 
> I imagine he has business tax ID for snellerized saws for the State of Ohio and Federal taxes by now right Sir? I wonder if he claimed his business on his taxes this year. :monkey: Let's do it.



See guys this is what they are.


----------



## wooddog (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm glad this is all in an open forum, makes things easier to press Defamation charges, because that's what this amounts to. How far do you guys want to take this? How many of you are going make a piece of evidence your avatar?




Sir you brought it up. 

See guys this is what they are.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

wooddog said:


> Sir you brought it up.
> 
> See guys this is what they are.



You've brought the IRS stuff up before. I'm glad you're posting keep it coming, you too Teslahole, where are you?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

Is that it? is that all you have? I'm right here.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Is that it? is that all you have? I'm right here.



I thought you wanted this to end?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> I thought you wanted this to end?



I want it to end for good. 

So say everything you want to say now, or shut it for good.


----------



## Farmertim (Mar 17, 2010)

Just trying to write an essay on empiricism vs rationalism, so I had to weigh in on this whole perception thing. Enough already of 'Brad had to have seen the fins on the cylinder' reasoning. Only Brad knows this, and no proof or solid line of reasoning can be produced to prove his motives otherwise; all that left is post hoc ergo proctor hoc arguments - first this then that etc. Brad's reasoning, that, if he knew the cylinder was damaged, but sent it to Tom to get a new piston put in, he surely would not have sent it, is every bit as strong as 'he should have noticed the broken fins'. Besides, he did step up and refund the money - enough about speculation about his motives, his values, his faith etc. Fatguy and Andy have it right, all that is left is mudslinging.

Tim


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> I want it to end for good.
> 
> So say everything you want to say now, or shut it for good.



I call them like I see them, regardless of time or place. I'll be taking no orders from you, so I suggest you don't waste your breath giving them.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 17, 2010)

I for one think THall did this forum a great service by starting this thread after the other one was locked. I mean think about it, if a major retailer get's caught doing something unscrupulous you are all glad that it was brought out in the news so that you don't get stung. It's the same thing here. A lot of people here think that the sun sets in Brad's hip pocket, that's evidently not true.
I've seen this before with other builders who achieved a "god" like status on this site, and I've been waiting for it to happen to Brad, all the signs were here just ignored.
It was said that Brad was defending his honor.  In my opinion he is seriously lacking in honor. I formed this opinion when Brad started posting detailed pictures of other peoples work in his threads. Maybe it's a lack of integrety?
Your reputation is a lot like your credit rating. If it's good, and you protect it you can do a lot of things that others may not be able to do. If it's abused and brought down to the bottom, well it takes a long time to rebuild if you can ever rebuild it.
Brad has filed a moral bankruptcy with many on this site (including me). Will he recover? Who knows? Personally, I don't think so.
It's not about whether or not he offered to replace the jug, and eventually give a refund or not. It's about pissing on everyone's leg, and trying to tell us it's raining. Brad said he didn't notice the fin's were broke off, *BS!* I've replaced & cleaned up too many jugs to swallow that. If he didn't notice those gaping holes in the structure of the jug, what else did he not notice?
One thing that my dad taught me, and I taught all of my kid's is that no one is perfect, and we all screw up. When you do screw up, own up to it. Don't try to defend what you did, especially when it's something that you knew better than to do. The first sign of growing up is when someone can own up to what they did.

Now in Brad's defense, he may have seen the broken fin's & thought that in no way would they harm the saw, or shorten it's life. But that's not what he said, was it?

Anyone reading this thread that is still willing to buy, or have Brad work on a saw is on their own as far as I'm concerned. Because you have been warned.

Thanks THall for bringing this out in the open. You're helping to make this a safer place to trade.

Andy


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

Farmertim said:


> Just trying to write an essay on empiricism vs rationalism, so I had to weigh in on this whole perception thing. Enough already of 'Brad had to have seen the fins on the cylinder' reasoning. Only Brad knows this, and no proof or solid line of reasoning can be produced to prove his motives otherwise; all that left is post hoc ergo proctor hoc arguments - first this then that etc. Brad's reasoning, that, if he knew the cylinder was damaged, but sent it to Tom to get a new piston put in, he surely would not have sent it, is every bit as strong as 'he should have noticed the broken fins'. Besides, he did step up and refund the money - enough about speculation about his motives, his values, his faith etc. Fatguy and Andy have it right, all that is left is mudslinging.
> 
> Tim



Thank you.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 17, 2010)

Guilty


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Guilty



Wouldn't you love to see this case in front of Judy?


----------



## wooddog (Mar 17, 2010)

redprospector said:


> I for one think THall did this forum a great service by starting this thread after the other one was locked. I mean think about it, if a major retailer get's caught doing something unscrupulous you are all glad that it was brought out in the news so that you don't get stung. It's the same thing here. A lot of people here think that the sun sets in Brad's hip pocket, that's evidently not true.
> I've seen this before with other builders who achieved a "god" like status on this site, and I've been waiting for it to happen to Brad, all the signs were here just ignored.
> It was said that Brad was defending his honor.  In my opinion he is seriously lacking in honor. I formed this opinion when Brad started posting detailed pictures of other peoples work in his threads. Maybe it's a lack of integrety?
> Your reputation is a lot like your credit rating. If it's good, and you protect it you can do a lot of things that others may not be able to do. If it's abused and brought down to the bottom, well it takes a long time to rebuild if you can ever rebuild it.
> ...





Andyshine77 said:


> Thank you.



Thank You Sir  .


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

redprospector said:


> Anyone reading this thread that is still willing to buy, or have Brad work on a saw is on their own as far as I'm concerned. Because you have been warned.
> 
> Thanks THall for bringing this out in the open. You're helping to make this a safer place to trade.
> 
> Andy



This proves people wanted him to fail, they've been waiting years for brad to #### up, and inevitably he did. Bunch of jealous little people.


----------



## Teslahole (Mar 17, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Guilty


----------



## stipes (Mar 17, 2010)

*Me too Bro.....*



Gologit said:


> I think the apple is pretty much chewed down to the core. The original issues are lost amongst the petty bickering and name calling. Time for this one to go away.



I have enjoyed alot of people on here in AS....Tom,,,Father Joat,,*Saved me from goin to chainsaw hell*...Brad......I wish this was took between others instead of posting on here...Maybe it's cause spring is coming on and we all is friggin nuts from this long azz winter.....
I can say something for Brad.....I met him at the GTG and he is someone I trust with anything I would send him to work on and I bought a saw from him awhiles back for my friend...He's anal about his work,,his saws,,you can tell at a GTG when he pulls anything out he has,,it's right,,,I mean damn right or he wouldnt show it...I know in my heart he wouldnt pass down a piece of crap upon anyone with his name on it........
Tom and Joat....Them 2 are nuts....I can have a friggin bad azz day and bummed out but get on and they both have something posted that makes you laught yourself to death....I'd like to see them 2 at a GTG oneday,,and bet it would be a ball....Be a fun day like everyone I meet on here..
I dont know what happened,,and really,,,it's none of my buss..thats between them,,but makes me sad to see each other fighting when we should all be stickin together...
This things about chainsaws,,,some people does it for a living,,some for milling,,,farm work,,,around home use,,,some just for a hobbie,,but thats us,,we enjoy what we do and want to share....Folks that cut for a living can tell you,,,our forest is getting smaller,,and the population is growing bigger,,more blacktop and less trees....I can pull my biggist saw I have out now,,my Jred 2186 out and people around here now day yell damn,,,thats a big saw,,well it wasnt 20 years ago....You can talk about chainsaws with people you work with,,especially the younger generation and they look at you like your crazy....
I hate the fighting and fussing....Lets all start helping each other again like we used too.....I love good fun,pickin on people,,,but lets not get mean against each other....We is all we gots.....Alot of talent on here to share.....I wish I was smart enough to at least help someone...Maybe oneday I can,,but chill out,,and enjoy this site what is was ment for us to enjoy.....


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=128885

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=125627

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=98537

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=115673

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=81365


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

stipes said:


> I have enjoyed alot of people on here in AS....Tom,,,Father Joat,,*Saved me from goin to chainsaw hell*...Brad......I wish this was took between others instead of posting on here...Maybe it's cause spring is coming on and we all is friggin nuts from this long azz winter.....
> I can say something for Brad.....I met him at the GTG and he is someone I trust with anything I would send him to work on and I bought a saw from him awhiles back for my friend...He's anal about his work,,his saws,,you can tell at a GTG when he pulls anything out he has,,it's right,,,I mean damn right or he wouldnt show it...I know in my heart he wouldnt pass down a piece of crap upon anyone with his name on it........
> Tom and Joat....Them 2 are nuts....I can have a friggin bad azz day and bummed out but get on and they both have something posted that makes you laught yourself to death....I'd like to see them 2 at a GTG oneday,,and bet it would be a ball....Be a fun day like everyone I meet on here..
> I dont know what happened,,and really,,,it's none of my buss..thats between them,,but makes me sad to see each other fighting when we should all be stickin together...
> ...



Thank you my good man. I'm sorry you have to go through this. I've been given many words of encouragement the past few hours in PM's, and most of the real AS members know what's going on, and know there is only one way to go after this thread, and that is up. 

But for now in this thread, it's all or nothing.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2010)

When I grow up, I want to be Ron Jeremey, old, fat and hairy! But I can sure #### the #### out of anyone and get away with it!


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> This proves people wanted him to fail, they've been waiting years for brad to #### up, and inevitably he did. Bunch of jealous little people.



That's like saying a sex offender registry proves people wanted the pervs to molest their children.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 17, 2010)

Yep.... That Brad Snelling certainly screwed me bigtime I tell ya...... A heap of a saw each time I tell ya, a heap of a saw.... 

You can obviously tell that both of these saws are crap just by looking at them. 











 

Thaks again Brad.


----------



## fredmc (Mar 17, 2010)

Teslahole said:


>



now that's HOT


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Yep.... That Brad Snelling certainly screwed me bigtime I tell ya...... A heap of a saw each time I tell ya, a heap of a saw....
> 
> You can obviously tell that both of these saws are crap just by looking at them.
> 
> ...



That's the saw that started all of this, bad saw, bad saw, you never should have out cut an EC saw.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 17, 2010)

Woodchucker, you ever use them saws? You sure do take good care of them, they look fine. My saws see those pictures and they'll run away, they'll try coming to your house.lol Mine get used hard, filter's blown out and chain touched up before getting put to bed, that's about it, your picture has motivated me to actually clean up the outside of mine, some nice warm spring day. Nothing wrong with taking care of them!


----------



## redprospector (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> This proves people wanted him to fail, they've been waiting years for brad to #### up, and inevitably he did. Bunch of jealous little people.



Andyshine, I couldn't care less if Brad fails or succeeds. As I said, none of us are perfect. The test is in how we handle it when we do screw up.
There is nothing for me to be jealous of, I couldn't care less.

I took your stand with another builder that got railed once, I later found out that it may have been a mistake. 
I don't hold any animosity, I just think that when someone pulls something like this that potential customers should be made aware. How would you feel if someone you know knew something like this about someone you were about to spend a bunch of money with, and didn't tell you? And you found out they knew after you had a bad dealing?

I haven't had a bad dealing with Brad because I refused to deal. I had been reading the writing on the wall, but others may not have seen the signs. 

Don't be so uptight, calling people names................especially me!


Andy


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 17, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> Woodchucker, you ever use them saws? You sure do take good care of them, they look fine. My saws see those pictures and they'll run away, they'll try coming to your house.lol Mine get used hard, filter's blown out and chain touched up before getting put to bed, that's about it, your picture has motivated me to actually clean up the outside of mine, some nice warm spring day. Nothing wrong with taking care of them!



Hehe. I run my saws all the time. I run them pretty dang hard too. I just love cleaning them up and making them shine. I'll sometimes take an entire afternoon to clean everything up. The pic of the 681 is from back in January when I got the Windsor bar. It looks just about that clean now, but the bar is looking a bit used these days....

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## youngs24 (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Some of you might not like this, but this confirms my world experiences. It didn't set well with me when I read this post:
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1833941



Originally Posted by blsnelling 
I'm a very religious person, and appreciate what your trying to stand for. But what you do makes the rest of us look bad. What works is living your life as an example for the rest of the world to see.

If Brad really said that, if i was him i would be ashamed of myself but only time will tell later Troy


----------



## stipes (Mar 17, 2010)

*Hummm....*



indiansprings said:


> Woodchucker, you ever use them saws? You sure do take good care of them, they look fine. My saws see those pictures and they'll run away, they'll try coming to your house.lol Mine get used hard, filter's blown out and chain touched up before getting put to bed, that's about it, your picture has motivated me to actually clean up the outside of mine, some nice warm spring day. Nothing wrong with taking care of them!



Almost 30 year old 028?????







My Dad and I ran the crap outta this saw,,and he was anal about when the day was done,,, clean it off and maint.....It's a 028,,,but it was my Dad's and still looks like it did when that pic. was took....I'll get her out at a GTG anymore,,and fire her up once in awhile to make sure all is lubed....


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

redprospector said:


> Andyshine, I couldn't care less if Brad fails or succeeds. As I said, none of us are perfect. The test is in how we handle it when we do screw up.
> There is nothing for me to be jealous of, I couldn't care less.
> 
> I took your stand with another builder that got railed once, I later found out that it may have been a mistake.
> ...



Do you really think Brad did this intentionally? Than send the saw of to Tom. It's obvious he over looked it and that's not cool. However this was a setup from the get go, you and everybody knows it, they were looking to burn Brad end of story. Brad sure didn't help himself, but this lynch mob thread is a joke.


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 17, 2010)

stipes said:


> I have enjoyed alot of people on here in AS....Tom,,,Father Joat,,*Saved me from goin to chainsaw hell*...Brad......I wish this was took between others instead of posting on here...Maybe it's cause spring is coming on and we all is friggin nuts from this long azz winter.....
> I can say something for Brad.....I met him at the GTG and he is someone I trust with anything I would send him to work on and I bought a saw from him awhiles back for my friend...He's anal about his work,,his saws,,you can tell at a GTG when he pulls anything out he has,,it's right,,,I mean damn right or he wouldnt show it...I know in my heart he wouldnt pass down a piece of crap upon anyone with his name on it........
> Tom and Joat....Them 2 are nuts....I can have a friggin bad azz day and bummed out but get on and they both have something posted that makes you laught yourself to death....I'd like to see them 2 at a GTG oneday,,and bet it would be a ball....Be a fun day like everyone I meet on here..
> I dont know what happened,,and really,,,it's none of my buss..thats between them,,but makes me sad to see each other fighting when we should all be stickin together...
> ...



Thank You Jesse My friend For typing all that out, so I don't have too.
Very well said indeed. 

It took a civil war for this country to finally came together as one. I'm affraid thats what this fiasco has come to also.  I fear the former was quicker to heal than this one.

Pretty sad really....

Gregg,


----------



## edisto (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine...if you want to win the war, you need to let this battle go. If you want to get mad at someone for dragging Brad's name through the mud, get mad at Brad.

Less than a week after complaining about a seller not wanting to pay him for the piston he wanted to put in a saw, he turns a private transaction into a public mess by starting a thread to tell Joat he can't return a saw. When it becomes clear what the issue with the saw is, he tells Joat that he gets to choose how to make it right, and that Joat can't just return the saw.

If he thought it was a setup from the start, the smart thing would be to give the refund, even if he did think the saw was perfect.

There are but 2 explanations for THall getting a cylinder with busted fins, and neither is good for Brad. Either he knew, or his OCD failed him big time. I agreed with Brad when he said that Stihl cylinder was crap, and I even agreed that the 180 rod should not have bent...even with improper technique. I wasn't siding with anyone in those instances, and I'm not siding with anyone now when I say that anyone that could buy that cylinder, prep it, and put it on a saw without noticing those fins should not be working on anyone's saw for money. Might have been a late night, or a bad day, but that one will be hard to recover from.

I don't know why so many people are anxious to jump on Brad, but the people that jump in to defend him don't add anything to the conversation either. It just turns into pages and pages of "Tastes great!" "Less filling!".

Joat quit a long time ago. It looks like Brad did too. Do you really think you're doing Brad any favors by hanging out here and beating your chest?


----------



## redprospector (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Do you really think Brad did this intentionally? Than send the saw of to Tom. It's obvious he over looked it and that not cool. However this was a setup from the get go, you and everybody knows it, they were looking to burn Brad end of story. Brad sure didn't help himself, but this lynch mob thread is a joke.



Yeah, I really think Brad knew the fins were missing. I also think that he thought it was no big deal. Maybe it was a setup, maybe not. I think it was a test of integrety, and I think it's a shame that Brad didn't pass it.
Yeah, the "lynch mob thread" may be a bit overboard, but that's the way AS has been for years, and you know that. You've seen it happen before.

Andy


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2010)

As I recall it, Ed Heard wasn't really run out for building bad saws, I think it was more he and the site owner couldn't come to terms with each other. I know there were some issues with Ed, mostly shipping and delivery times as near as I recall, that caused some tifts. I know several people that are more than happy with his saws. I'm sure there were a few that weren't, but that is going to happen.

And nobody has been waiting for Brad to fail, most of us hoped he'd learn some humility, realize he wasn't everything he thought, rise to the occasion and all would be fine. Unfortunately, it has gotten worse than that, he hasn't, and thus this continues.


----------



## youngs24 (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> I'd give $20 to the effort!



I'd give $20 to the effort!

heck space i will be glad to donate 100.00 later Troy
just send me a pm with a address to where to send it thanks!!!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 17, 2010)

edisto said:


> Andyshine...if you want to win the war, you need to let this battle go. If you want to get mad at someone for dragging Brad's name through the mud, get mad at Brad.
> 
> Less than a week after complaining about a seller not wanting to pay him for the piston he wanted to put in a saw, he turns a private transaction into a public mess by starting a thread to tell Joat he can't return a saw. When it becomes clear what the issue with the saw is, he tells Joat that he gets to choose how to make it right, and that Joat can't just return the saw.
> 
> ...





:kilt::kilt::kilt:


----------



## uncurtis (Mar 17, 2010)

Just looked at the clock. Can't believe I just wasted this much time reading a bunch of nonsense that should have been discussed and resolved by the original parties in the first place. I guess I am the fool for falling into the drama! Note to self: Stay away from B.S. threads and spend more time on positive and informative ones.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

edisto said:


> Andyshine...if you want to win the war, you need to let this battle go. If you want to get mad at someone for dragging Brad's name through the mud, get mad at Brad.
> 
> Less than a week after complaining about a seller not wanting to pay him for the piston he wanted to put in a saw, he turns a private transaction into a public mess by starting a thread to tell Joat he can't return a saw. When it becomes clear what the issue with the saw is, he tells Joat that he gets to choose how to make it right, and that Joat can't just return the saw.
> 
> ...



edisto Thank you for you candid reply. However I'm not letting this one go!


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 17, 2010)

Man is that a good looking 028, mine is at least that old, I can't remember if I bought it or the 032 in 1978. It has cut a chit load of wood, cleaned many a fence row, cut hedge post and it stihl cuts and runs like it did when it was new, afraid to put a comp gauge on it, afraid I might be disappointed, but it sure runs strong. It was pristine as well until about two years ago, another family member was using it and got pinched and broke a huge chunk of the rear handle out. I used epoxy a metal patch and rivets, covered it up with white duct tape. I've got to break down and by a new lower assembly/fuel tank for it and get the old girl back in shape. It's been awful good to me.
It taught me to cut, and all my kids how to use a saw, I really need to put some money in it and retire it only to use on special occasions.
It's great to see how some other's keep their saws.


----------



## kevin j (Mar 17, 2010)

+1 edisto summed it up well.
whatever the options, it doesn't turn out well for anyone. 
all the facts are out as best as possible, those who are affected can make decisions, the rest of us don't need to know any more. 


lets move on to less controversial topics like politics, religion, and oil mix ratios.


----------



## youngs24 (Mar 17, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Spacemule, what is it in your soul that causes you to have such a need to drive me down? It's very pathetic to see an individual so depserate to make themself feel better, that they prey on the misfortunes of others.



Hey Brad have you ever thought that maybe you brought this on your self and the misfortune you call it could have been prevented Later Troy


----------



## edisto (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> edisto Thank you for you candid reply. However I'm not letting this one go!



Then you are a selfish bastard and no friend of Brad's.

Brad screwed this one up in at least 2 very big ways. If you want to feed your own ego by playing schoolyard bully, then have at it. 

I think Brad's been dragged through enough mud, but if you want to keep peeing in the dirt to make more mud, then I guess that's your prerogative.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 17, 2010)

Come on guy's it's went long enough, Hell fire, at this rate, there won't be GTG's but UFC chainsaw cage matches,lol. I'm sure at this point there's been about 54.9 gallon's of wup azz drained out of the barrel. I'm sure by know Brad realizes any mistakes he has made, if he doesn't then next time boo-hoo on him, he would then deserve anything he gets. I don't see it happening for a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time though. Everybody just let it go.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> However this was a setup from the get go, you and everybody knows it, they were looking to burn Brad end of story. Brad sure didn't help himself, but this lynch mob thread is a joke.



This is the part I do not understand. Yes, I read every thread.
Joat bought the saw cause he got called out on it. He manned up and put his money where his mouth is. THATS IT!!!!!! END OF STORY!!!!! Now, a few thought he was up to no good. Brad wanted everybody here to be his witnesses. He figured everybody thought he was selling a saw thats as described! Now.... you can sugar coat or twist this however you like..... Joat now has a saw that has 2 cracked fins that he was not aware of.(still with me?) Sends Brad a PM to discuss the matter. (this is where it gets good) Brad makes a THREAD about it!!! POINT BLANK calling Joat a LIAR! Insisting the fins were fine when he put it in the box. If there is not 2 fins laying on the bottom of the box, Joat knew it was shipped this way. (almost there) Now... according to Brad, Joat is a LIAR and started to make people think that on the thread he made. (think of it this way) You paid $750 for a saw. The saw gets to you and you notice undescribed damage. You calmly try to contact the seller in PRIVATE. Next thing you know... there is a thread on a public forum calling you a LIAR!(i think i would be VERY pizzed off now) Say there was no pics of anything. Joat would have bought a saw that had two cracked fins, and been known as the site LIAR. (the best part) NOW COME THE PICS!! Now its suddenly a whole different ball game... The original person calling the other person a liar.... is now proved to be the liar himself. If you bought a jug from me..... you open the box (prolly at your kitchen table). Do you think you would miss the damage it had when holding it in your hand. Of course not... *Consider this.... If the pics did not come out.... where would this be now. Who would you have believed??? Brad or Joat :monkey:* I sure Joat has thought of this!!


----------



## stipes (Mar 17, 2010)

*Amen Bro!!!*



indiansprings said:


> Come on guy's it's went long enough, Hell fire, at this rate, there won't be GTG's but UFC chainsaw cage matches,lol. I'm sure at this point there's been about 54.9 gallon's of wup azz drained out of the barrel. I'm sure by know Brad realizes any mistakes he has made, if he doesn't then next time boo-hoo on him, he would then deserve anything he gets. I don't see it happening for a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time though. Everybody just let it go.



It's done,,,all over with.....We dont know what happened ,,,it really dont friggin matter,,,cause the people we deal with and how they treat us ,,,,if they do us bad then we,you or I have a bioutch in the matter...This sucks.....Maybe I should go to the millin section and give BobL some crap and we can make up and he send me some good Auzzie beer....Hummmmmm.......


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 17, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> This is the part I do not understand. Yes, I read every thread.
> Joat bought the saw cause he got called out on it. He manned up and put his money where his mouth is. THATS IT!!!!!! END OF STORY!!!!! Now, a few thought he was up to no good. Brad wanted everybody here to be his witnesses. He figured everybody thought he was selling a saw thats as described! Now.... you can sugar coat or twist this however you like..... Joat now has a saw that has 2 cracked fins that he was not aware of.(still with me?) Sends Brad a PM to discuss the matter. (this is where it gets good) Brad makes a THREAD about it!!! POINT BLANK calling Joat a LIAR! Insisting the fins were fine when he put it in the box. If there is not 2 fins laying on the bottom of the box, Joat knew it was shipped this way. (almost there) Now... according to Brad, Joat is a LIAR and started to make people think that on the thread he made. (think of it this way) You paid $750 for a saw. The saw gets to you and you notice undescribed damage. You calmly try to contact the seller in PRIVATE. Next thing you know... there is a thread on a public forum calling you a LIAR!(i think i would be VERY pizzed off now) Say there was no pics of anything. Joat would have bought a saw that had two cracked fins, and been known as the site LIAR. (the best part) NOW COME THE PICS!! Now its suddenly a whole different ball game... The original person calling the other person a liar.... is now proved to be the liar himself. If you bought a jug from me..... you open the box (prolly at your kitchen table). Do you think you would miss the damage it had when holding it in your hand. Of course not... *Consider this.... If the pics did not come out.... where would this be now. Who would you have believed??? Brad or Joat :monkey:* I sure Joat has thought of this!!



An excellent post to end this mess! SHUT 'ER DOWN!


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> indiansprings believe it or not I'm not here just to stand up for Brad I'm trying to stand up for the good people who come to this site looking for real information, not this crap. You may ask than why am I involved with a thread like this? I'll tell you why. I want this stuff to end once and for all.



I have to agree with that. We need to get back on something positive.

Something we all enjoy. CHAIN SAWS.


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 17, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> This is the part I do not understand. Yes, I read every thread.
> Joat bought the saw cause he got called out on it. He manned up and put his money where his mouth is. THATS IT!!!!!! END OF STORY!!!!! Now, a few thought he was up to no good. Brad wanted everybody here to be his witnesses. He figured everybody thought he was selling a saw thats as described! Now.... you can sugar coat or twist this however you like..... Joat now has a saw that has 2 cracked fins that he was not aware of.(still with me?) Sends Brad a PM to discuss the matter. (this is where it gets good) Brad makes a THREAD about it!!! POINT BLANK calling Joat a LIAR! Insisting the fins were fine when he put it in the box. If there is not 2 fins laying on the bottom of the box, Joat knew it was shipped this way. (almost there) Now... according to Brad, Joat is a LIAR and started to make people think that on the thread he made. (think of it this way) You paid $750 for a saw. The saw gets to you and you notice undescribed damage. You calmly try to contact the seller in PRIVATE. Next thing you know... there is a thread on a public forum calling you a LIAR!(i think i would be VERY pizzed off now) Say there was no pics of anything. Joat would have bought a saw that had two cracked fins, and been known as the site LIAR. (the best part) NOW COME THE PICS!! Now its suddenly a whole different ball game... The original person calling the other person a liar.... is now proved to be the liar himself. If you bought a jug from me..... you open the box (prolly at your kitchen table). Do you think you would miss the damage it had when holding it in your hand. Of course not... *Consider this.... If the pics did not come out.... where would this be now. Who would you have believed??? Brad or Joat :monkey:* I sure Joat has thought of this!!



+1000 Cant be stated more accurately.


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 17, 2010)

Told ya so!

Last thread was locked before the day was out!

I also said many a moon ago (no so politely but) Brad's arrogance was too much for the product, and he was toooooo far into the light.

Never said he couldn't or can not build a saw or take pride in his work... Just WAY oversold.

Before it is all over I will be very surprised if this thread does not get deleted as well.... Always seems to get locked down or deleted when "truths" or "Lies" are called into question regarding Brad. Happens Alot!

My thought though is if I were AS and one of my Sponsers were having their butts handed to them on a regular basis due to, questionable dealings, irresposible posting (pics of others work) etc...... How long would I keep them as a sponser?

Seems like being AS I might feel like I was getting mud thrown in my face right along with the Sponser. Why would I allow poor advertisement and buisness dealing to continue to occur under my "name?"


----------



## stipes (Mar 17, 2010)

*I think this was all blown outta porp.....*



Arrowhead said:


> This is the part I do not understand. Yes, I read every thread.
> Joat bought the saw cause he got called out on it. He manned up and put his money where his mouth is. THATS IT!!!!!! END OF STORY!!!!! Now, a few thought he was up to no good. Brad wanted everybody here to be his witnesses. He figured everybody thought he was selling a saw thats as described! Now.... you can sugar coat or twist this however you like..... Joat now has a saw that has 2 cracked fins that he was not aware of.(still with me?) Sends Brad a PM to discuss the matter. (this is where it gets good) Brad makes a THREAD about it!!! POINT BLANK calling Joat a LIAR! Insisting the fins were fine when he put it in the box. If there is not 2 fins laying on the bottom of the box, Joat knew it was shipped this way. (almost there) Now... according to Brad, Joat is a LIAR and started to make people think that on the thread he made. (think of it this way) You paid $750 for a saw. The saw gets to you and you notice undescribed damage. You calmly try to contact the seller in PRIVATE. Next thing you know... there is a thread on a public forum calling you a LIAR!(i think i would be VERY pizzed off now) Say there was no pics of anything. Joat would have bought a saw that had two cracked fins, and been known as the site LIAR. (the best part) NOW COME THE PICS!! Now its suddenly a whole different ball game... The original person calling the other person a liar.... is now proved to be the liar himself. If you bought a jug from me..... you open the box (prolly at your kitchen table). Do you think you would miss the damage it had when holding it in your hand. Of course not... *Consider this.... If the pics did not come out.... where would this be now. Who would you have believed??? Brad or Joat :monkey:* I sure Joat has thought of this!!



Something happened in aways,,,,Brad might have missed the cracks,,,,then it might have got cracked tru shipping.....I aint gonna take sides on this issue,,but I know for a fact Brad wont screw anyone,,,,he aint that ways,,and I never met Joat in person,,but he's always been good to me too...I hated this to happen,,,two good men that is well respected from others on AS and gettin dissed on....
Things do happen,,,I bought a Lionel engine from flebay and it came in cracked....I was lucky,,,the dude I bought it from wouldnt ship it without insurance,,cause he pm me and told me alot of stuff he shipped from USPS got damaged..He tought me a good lession....I would have lost 400 bucks if I ddint do that....I took about 2 months to get my money back,,but I didnt lose anything....


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> edisto Thank you for you candid reply. However *I'm not letting this one go*!



Yes you are, your gonna let it go and your gonna like it. Andy your problem is your nose is buried so deep in Brads azz apparently you can't see or think right. Your actually making a complete fool out of yourself and Brad as well by going on and and on. The pic at the beginning of this thread says it all. Pics do not lie, people do. That cylinder was not only busted it was cleaned up before use, it had to be, wonder why, think, maybe it will come to you. Time was taken to clean it up. That means it was handled very carefully while it was being worked on and cleaned up so it would be *fit for use*. For you to say a man, any man mind you, can do all that and never see or FEEL the missing fins while its in his hand is insane. 

I got no bones with Brad but I got bones with anyone who crys foul like he did and downright lies to cover his azz. I accepted his word in the first thread that he overlooked the fins. Then when the pic showed up and I seen first hand what it looked like off the saw I saw red. When he admitted himself he took the time to clean it up that left NO doubt in my mind I called it right in this thread. 

Brad has gone on about his business, good on him. I vented for being lied to. You need to let it go for you got no other place to go with this cept down. Let it go..


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 17, 2010)

stipes said:


> Something happened in aways,,,,Brad might have missed the cracks,,,,*then it might have got cracked tru shipping*.....I aint gonna take sides on this issue,,but I know for a fact Brad wont screw anyone,,,,he aint that ways,,and I never met Joat in person,,but he's always been good to me too...I hated this to happen,,,two good men that is well respected from others on AS and gettin dissed on....
> Things do happen,,,I bought a Lionel engine from flebay and it came in cracked....I was lucky,,,the dude I bought it from wouldnt ship it without insurance,,cause he pm me and told me alot of stuff he shipped from USPS got damaged..He tought me a good lession....I would have lost 400 bucks if I ddint do that....I took about 2 months to get my money back,,but I didnt lose anything....



Stipes,

The original cylinder pictures, taken in 2007, show the cracked fins. The fins have been broken off of that cylinder for over two years. 




.


----------



## Jtheo (Mar 17, 2010)

If I ever get involved in another one of these pizzing matches again,

I am going to ask to get my self BANNED.


----------



## stipes (Mar 17, 2010)

*Dang John....*



Tzed250 said:


> Stipes,
> 
> The original cylinder pictures, taken in 2007, show the cracked fins. The fins have been broken off of that cylinder for over two years.
> 
> ...



Thought I might get everyone off everyones back and we all start dissing USPS...LOL!!! Oh well,,,another plan shot to hell!!!!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 17, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> 
> *What dent?*
> ...



My wife had to come in and see what I was laughing at when I seen this! It was the funniest thing I've ever seen on AS!!!


----------



## DANOAM (Mar 17, 2010)

Just sayin
 End it


----------



## stipes (Mar 17, 2010)

*How things can get typed and mean something else....*

Gotta be a miss understanding,,,like this.....


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 17, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Volks you know anything about this cylinder? Remember now the good Lord is watching..





Tzed250 said:


> [Image]
> Image Description = Digital StillCamera
> Make = Vivitar
> Model = ViviCam X30
> ...



See the data above?

That is the exif data for the picture at the top. It is the "digital fingerprint" for the picture. It was taken on Nov. 5, 2007.


I showed the picture to my GF, a person that has never run a chainsaw.

I asked her, "What is wrong with this picture?"

She said,"Those thingeys are broken off."


I welcome anyone to sit here and tell all of AS that Brad Snelling could have missed the fins being broken on a jug that he handled a great deal, but a rank amateur can spot it right off in a picture.


If you believe that to be true I feel sorry for you.


Brad is either:


A. Incompetent


B. A Liar


Choose one.




.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 17, 2010)

I have seven of those type hores running around in one of my field's, all they cost you is money, just like the real thing.


----------



## stipes (Mar 17, 2010)

*Lol!!!*



indiansprings said:


> I have seven of those type hores running around in one of my field's, all they cost you is money, just like the real thing.



It's funny the things you enjoy to ride cost a person so much money!!!!


----------



## spacemule (Mar 17, 2010)

As others have pointed out, it's all been said. I'm going to attempt to stay out of this now. I'll simply leave with this:


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2010)

spacemule said:


> In your negative rep you say I know little about saws. I find that comment interesting to say the least, considering your criticisms of me here.
> 
> Fact, Brad got caught screwing the pooch and lying about it.
> Fact, people do not like being lied to.
> ...





spacemule said:


> You're fos.





spacemule said:


> As others have pointed out, it's all been said. I'm going to attempt to stay out of this now. I'll simply leave with this:



The dripping Tap of AS. LOL


----------



## edisto (Mar 17, 2010)

parrisw said:


> The dripping Tap of AS. LOL



More of an oozing...or a weeping sore.


----------



## volks-man (Mar 17, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> See the data above?
> 
> *That is the exif data for the picture at the top. It is the "digital fingerprint" for the picture. It was taken on Nov. 5, 2007.*
> 
> ...



just to be clear before this gets locked down......
i took those pics (there are two) only about two months ago, the time stamp is wrong because i had no clue it was there and didn't know to set it properly.

i took those pics when a different member asked about an 066 cylinder. later, when brad asked the forum for a 066 cylinder i sent him the pair of pics. 
it wasn't 2007. 

just a clarification....


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 17, 2010)

Perspective is a weird deal. . . Constantly changing and evolving.

A guy can be hunting in the woods, quietly moving to and fro. . . He can stop, look around, and believe there isn't another living thing around for 20 miles. He's certain the hunt is a waste of time, and he contemplates going back to the truck.

He steps to his right, a simple movement that changes the view of his surroundings by just a few degrees. Suddenly he sees the buck of a lifetime standing just feet away.

His perception that he was alone has now changed. He was certain nothing else was around for 20 miles. . . But he was wrong.

Perspective. . .


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 17, 2010)

volks-man said:


> just to be clear before this gets locked down......
> i took those pics (there are two) only about two months ago, the time stamp is wrong because i had no clue it was there and didn't know to set it properly.
> 
> i took those pics when a different member asked about an 066 cylinder. later, when brad asked the forum for a 066 cylinder i sent him the pair of pics.
> ...



Thank you Volks.

Goes to show that It is easy to be wrong.

I was wrong about the date shot.


.


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 17, 2010)

volks-man said:


> just to be clear before this gets locked down......
> i took those pics (there are two) only about two months ago, the time stamp is wrong because i had no clue it was there and didn't know to set it properly.
> 
> i took those pics when a different member asked about an 066 cylinder. later, when brad asked the forum for a 066 cylinder i sent him the pair of pics.
> ...




But still the same cylinder?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

edisto said:


> Then you are a selfish bastard and no friend of Brad's



Do you want to know why I won't give up? I'll tell you why. I've receive more positive PM's today than I ever have, they're a lot of people on this site who agree with me, and think I'm strong for sticking up for Brad and myself. So you know what? say what you want to I know where things stand and I'm fine with it. 

This has been nothing more than a Public Lynching form the beginning and you all know it! Tom you're two faced! I'm a good person Brad's a good person, and that's all I need to know the rest of you can go to hell for all I care.

Space do you even have a chainsaw? do you even cut wood?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BGvd-C7bw8g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BGvd-C7bw8g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Do you want to know why I won't give up? I'll tell you why. I've receive more positive PM's today than I ever have, they're a lot of people on this site who agree with me, and think I'm strong for sticking up for Brad and myself. So you know what? say what you want to I know where things stand and I'm fine with it.
> 
> *This has been nothing more than a Public Lynching form the beginning and you all know it! Tom you're two faced! I'm a good person Brad's a good person, and that's all I need to know the rest of you can go to hell for all I care.*Space do you even have a chainsaw? do you even cut wood?



:agree2: Vultures Andre, just vultures.


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Do you want to know why I won't give up? I'll tell you why. I've receive more positive PM's today than I ever have, they're a lot of people on this site who agree with me, and think I'm strong for sticking up for Brad and myself. So you know what? say what you want to I know where things stand and I'm fine with it.
> 
> This has been nothing more than a Public Lynching form the beginning and you all know it! Tom you're two faced! I'm a good person Brad's a good person, and that's all I need to know the rest of you can go to hell for all I care.



Careful Andy, You are liable to start a bigger fire than you or anyone is able to control.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 17, 2010)

Maldeney said:


> Careful Andy, You are liable to start a bigger fire than you or anyone is able to control.:greenchainsaw:



he ain't alone


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

Maldeney said:


> Careful Andy, You are liable to start a bigger fire than you or anyone is able to control.:greenchainsaw:



That was my intent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 17, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> he ain't alone




I don't think that will matter much.... If you hit a hornets nest enough the little buggers are likely going to eventually come after whom ever is standing around.

Dedication is one thing but "blind Dedication" no matter the circumstances is quite different.

Frank and I are good friends... Hell the best of friends but even I would tell the guy (as would he, because he has) that he is :censored: up.


----------



## edisto (Mar 17, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> he ain't alone



Like I said Nik and Andre...it's the wrong battle. 

Tzed took the words right out of my mouth. The choices are dishonesty or incompetence on this one. Period.

Brad's done many admirable things. None of those help here.

I have no problem with you sticking up for Brad when the attacks are unwarranted. Dragging this particular issue out only hurts Brad worse, and makes you look like a cheerleader instead of a supporter.


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 17, 2010)

:agree2::monkey:


----------



## edisto (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Do you want to know why I won't give up? I'll tell you why. I've receive more positive PM's today than I ever have, they're a lot of people on this site who agree with me, and think I'm strong for sticking up for Brad and myself. So you know what? say what you want to I know where things stand and I'm fine with it.



Like I said, if the ego boost of positive PMs is what you are after, then carry on.

If you want to help Brad out, then quit.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 17, 2010)

Maldeney said:


> I don't think that will matter much.... If you hit a hornets nest enough the little buggers are likely going to eventually come after whom ever is standing around.
> 
> Dedication is one thing but "blind Dedication" no matter the circumstances is quite different.
> 
> Frank and I are good friends... Hell the best of friends but even I would tell the guy (as would he, because he has) that he is :censored: up.



agreed, blind dedication is wrong, but so is blind malice.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Do you want to know why I won't give up? I'll tell you why. I've receive more positive PM's today than I ever have, they're a lot of people on this site who agree with me, and think I'm strong for sticking up for Brad and myself. So you know what? say what you want to I know where things stand and I'm fine with it.
> 
> This has been nothing more than a Public Lynching form the beginning and you all know it! Tom you're two faced! I'm a good person Brad's a good person, and that's all I need to know the rest of you can go to hell for all I care.
> 
> ...



Post 357. 

"*when brad asked the forum for a 066 cylinder i sent him the pair of pics*. "

You my man are a idiot. Thats ok though, its obviously your not alone..


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2010)

edisto said:


> Like I said, if the ego boost of positive PMs is what you are after, then carry on.
> 
> If you want to help Brad out, then quit.



He can't quit Ed. He just can't bring himself to cut Brad off the rope he hung himself on. Oh well he can keep holding him up, makes no differance, he's still hung..


----------



## edisto (Mar 17, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> agreed, blind dedication is wrong, but so is blind malice.



And when it becomes difficult to distinguish between the 2, it is wise to lay off.


----------



## stihlboy (Mar 17, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> He can't quit Ed. He just can't bring himself to cut Brad off the rope he hung himself on. Oh well he can keep holding him up, makes no differance, he's still hung..



i hope a lesson was learned in all this


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 17, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> agreed, blind dedication is wrong, but so is blind malice.



Not to rehash what has already been stated here all day long but I find it really hard to believe that, you believe that.

Hell you and Andy know Brad much better than do most of the rest of the people on here, but even we know how anal he is about his saws. (no Pun intended) Being that is the case I feel it is pretty hard not to think he knowingly sent the saw with the busted fins. Right wrong or indifferent on that point. The issue comes to play when he openly calls Tom and Joat liers in open forum, and then gets caught with his pants down (no pun intended). Whether this was all due from Brad being overzealous and posting before thinking or what, it bit him in the butt!

Because of that, what you and Andy are doing is Blind Dedication IMO.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 17, 2010)

edisto said:


> Like I said Nik and Andre...it's the wrong battle.
> 
> Tzed took the words right out of my mouth. The choices are dishonesty or incompetence on this one. Period.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your advice Derrick, but you can only sit around and watch your buddies get smacked around gratuitously for so long. I really tried to sit this one out, I really did. We agree that Brad made a mistake. The point I tried to make was he made it right. That's not enough for some...


----------



## edisto (Mar 17, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> He can't quit Ed. He just can't bring himself to cut Brad off the rope he hung himself on. Oh well he can keep holding him up, makes no differance, he's still hung..



With friends like that, who needs enemas?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> You my man are a idiot. Thats ok though, its obviously your not alone..



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xQS3tGOLfO0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xQS3tGOLfO0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 17, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> I appreciate your advice Derrick, but you can only sit around and watch your buddies get smacked around gratuitously for so long. I really tried to sit this one out, I really did. We agree that Brad made a mistake. The point I tried to make was he made it right. That's not enough for some...



No you are right he did TRY and make it right but only after being "caught."

That is where the question comes in.... What if the pictures had never surfaced?


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xQS3tGOLfO0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xQS3tGOLfO0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



LOL, Andy grow up will ya, better yet just admit it, your a idiot, hell you carring on like this only proves it even more. Brad doesn't need friends like you, instead of just your nose buried in his azz your becoming a pimple on his azz, wise up and let it go..


----------



## edisto (Mar 17, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> I appreciate your advice Derrick, but you can only sit around and watch your buddies get smacked around gratuitously for so long. I really tried to sit this one out, I really did. We agree that Brad made a mistake. The point I tried to make was he made it right. That's not enough for some...



You know I don't have a dog in this fight Nik, so you know I'm not bashing when I say it got made right, but Brad was kicking and screaming all the way.

If I want my money back and a seller tells me HE gets to decide how it gets made right, I would be unhappy. Add the preamble to that, and I'd be fit to be tied.

I wouldn't sit around and let a friend get smacked around for no reason either, but I think the fact that I'd smack them myself when they need it makes me a good friend, not a bad one.


----------



## Justsaws (Mar 17, 2010)

Look up the last posts or threads from these people, some one else will have to fill in the user names.

Ed Heard(EHP)-? made some good saws better.
Dean(WHS)- nice guy fell on some bad health.
Ben(WHS)-? WTF
Simon-before the resurgence, he gave it a shot and took abuse all day long for a long time. He seems to be doing just fine these days. 

Any number of other quick burned dremel tool owners who thought they had mastered the craft and thought it would be a good idea to sell their "skills". 

This is not the first, not the worst and will not be the last as the next in line are already here and doing some fine work from the photos that they post.

Anyone who was surprised by any of this needs to read more of the threads that they might be skipping over now.

If you have followed Brads threads, this is where they take you. 
If you cannot see that then you are to close and blinded by what is hopefully friendship.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

edisto said:


> With friends like that, who needs enemas?



Ed I have nothing against you, you seem to be a good guy.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 17, 2010)

edisto said:


> You know I don't have a dog in this fight Nik, so you know I'm not bashing when I say it got made right, but Brad was kicking and screaming all the way.
> 
> If I want my money back and a seller tells me HE gets to decide how it gets made right, I would be unhappy. Add the preamble to that, and I'd be fit to be tied.
> 
> I wouldn't sit around and let a friend get smacked around for no reason either, but I think the fact that I'd smack them myself when they need it makes me a good friend, not a bad one.



If you let every customer tell you how to make it right you'd be outa business.


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 17, 2010)

parrisw said:


> If you let every customer tell you how to make it right you'd be outa business.



You are right, but you also have to be amiable to the customer.


----------



## edisto (Mar 17, 2010)

parrisw said:


> If you let every customer tell you how to make it right you'd be outa business.



Absolutely.

But if a customer has a good reason for wanting their money back, they should get it back.

If the reverse had happened, and the seller offered a full refund, and the buyer asked for a new cylinder instead, I'd think the buyer was nuts.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 17, 2010)

parrisw said:


> If you let every customer tell you how to make it right you'd be outa business.



I thought you had to be a business to go out of business...........





.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 17, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, Andy grow up will ya, better yet just admit it, your a idiot, hell you carring on like this only proves it even more. Brad doesn't need friends like you, instead of just your nose buried in his azz your becoming a pimple on his azz, wise up and let it go..



How many times are you going to call me an idiot tom?


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 17, 2010)

04ultra said:


> I thought you had to be a business to go out of business...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess that is a good point!:jawdrop:


----------



## Farmertim (Mar 17, 2010)

*A False Dilemma*

Still trying to write a philosophy essay, so I thought I point this out:
By claiming that Brad is either a) incompetent or b) a liar does not exhaust the possibilities and is a false dilemma which is a type of logical fallacy. The assertion that Brad would not have refunded the money if the pictures had not come out is just conjecture. Let speculation end it adds nothing. People will make up their own minds if they have anything at stake - which most do not. 

Tim


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 17, 2010)

Farmertim said:


> Still trying to write a philosophy essay, so I thought I point this out:
> By claiming that Brad is either a) incompetent or b) a liar does not exhaust the possibilities and a false dilemma which is a type of logical fallacy. The assertion that Brad would not have refunded the money if the pictures had not come out is just conjecture. Let speculation end it adds nothing. People will make up their own minds if they have anything at stake - which most do not.
> 
> Tim




God I hate Philosophy.......


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 18, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> He can't quit Ed. He just can't bring himself to cut Brad off the rope he hung himself on. Oh well he can keep holding him up, makes no differance, he's still hung..



Hi Tom! I'm heading back to the bar now, I can't take it anymore! Want me to save you a heavy hitter? I'm sure I'll score enough for both of us! Hell, a good one is enough for both of us!


----------



## Tzed250 (Mar 18, 2010)

Farmertim said:


> Still trying to write a philosophy essay, so I thought I point this out:
> By claiming that Brad is either a) incompetent or b) a liar does not exhaust the possibilities and is a false dilemma which is a type of logical fallacy. The assertion that Brad would not have refunded the money if the pictures had not come out is just conjecture. Let speculation end it adds nothing. People will make up their own minds if they have anything at stake - which most do not.
> 
> Tim





A rose by any other name...


.


----------



## eyolf (Mar 18, 2010)

I guess I've been here a while; I bought a saw from a poster/sponsor here about 8 years ago. My experience was fine.

But something happened: I know more than I'm saying here, but it has to do with a young man trying to keep a family business afloat as well as his own; niether could really afford enough help alone and it would have been dang hard to incorporate them.

Some work and some product got held up in the process, and a few customers felt (for a while) that they'd been taken to the cleaners. But the posters at that time were a lot more civil. Something is happening in N. America; we're turning in jerks.

Here's the last thread the saw builder in question ever posted on:
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=20226

How many remember him?


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 18, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> How many times are you going to call me an idiot tom?



As many times as it takes for you to realize it and stop acting like one. Ya done yet??


----------



## Maldeney (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmmmmm.......

What are we thinking? Locked by morning?

Could be close at this rate of exchange. Guess I will see in the AM


----------



## bcorradi (Mar 18, 2010)

eyolf said:


> I guess I've been here a while; I bought a saw from a poster/sponsor here about 8 years ago. My experience was fine.
> 
> But something happened: I know more than I'm saying here, but it has to do with a young man trying to keep a family business afloat as well as his own; niether could really afford enough help alone and it would have been dang hard to incorporate them.
> 
> ...



I remember him when I joined AS over 6 years ago. However, I think when i came aboard that was towards the end of his AS postings.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 18, 2010)

sawinredneck said:


> Hi Tom! I'm heading back to the bar now, I can't take it anymore! Want me to save you a heavy hitter? I'm sure I'll score enough for both of us! Hell, a good one is enough for both of us!



Not a drinker myself Red but hell yeah, put a few down and remember while your at the bar I may moosey over and keep a eye on your house, how long you gonna be at the bar,LOLOLOL


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

Maldeney said:


> You are right, but you also have to be amiable to the customer.



Yes you do, but sometimes ya just cant. 



edisto said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> But if a customer has a good reason for wanting their money back, they should get it back.
> 
> If the reverse had happened, and the seller offered a full refund, and the buyer asked for a new cylinder instead, I'd think the buyer was nuts.



Yes but they need a good dam reason to demand their money back. We've had customers want their money back and still retain the services that we provided.



04ultra said:


> I thought you had to be a business to go out of business...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suppose your correct.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 18, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> As many times as it takes for you to realize it and stop acting like one. Ya done yet??



Nope!

Why don't you admit that you can't stand to see Brad be successful, and not have to pay his dues like you have, having to abide by Stihl and EPA rules etc

You send me and others nice hay Buddy how are you PM's than you come back and rip us as best you can. I don't know about you but I call that two faced.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 18, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Nope!
> 
> Why don't you admit that you can't stand to see Brad be successful, and not have to pay his dues like you have, having to abide by Stihl and EPA rules etc
> 
> You send me and others nice hay Buddy how are you PM's than you come back and rip us as best you can. I don't know about you but I call that two faced.



Rip yaw up, ha, Andy your still acting like a idiot. Post 357 Andy. The man had the pics before he had the cylinder, got it, put your specs on or are you a big enough idiot to go down with the ship? 

Odd as well your here making a total azz out of yourself while the man your defending is where? Brad is smarter than you for sure. He went on about his business, smart man, you, your here showing everyone your what, a idiot. Give it a rest and go on.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 18, 2010)

When I buy a saw, I want a good description....... I'm not the only one. Post #6 http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=128592&highlight=trading+post When I bought my MS460 from Joat, he sent me plenty of pics, and told me the condition of the saw. He said once I got it, if it did not match his description or if I was not happy he would send me a pre-paid ups sticker to send it back. Once I got it, it was better than described. THAT, my friends is how business should be done between AS members. 

Good night all......


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 18, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Rip yaw up, ha, Andy your still acting like a idiot. Post 357 Andy. The man had the pics before he had the cylinder, got it, put your specs on or are you a big enough idiot to go down with the ship?
> 
> Odd as well your here making a total azz out of yourself while the man your defending is where? Brad is smarter than you for sure. He went on about his business, smart man, you, your here showing everyone your what, a idiot. Give it a rest and go on.




And what are you showing everyone?


----------



## PB (Mar 18, 2010)

*i like cake!!!*


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 18, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> When I buy a saw, I want a good description....... I'm not the only one. Post #6 http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=128592&highlight=trading+post When I bought my MS460 from Joat, he sent me plenty of pics, and told me the condition of the saw. He said once I got it, if it did not match his description or if I was not happy he would send me a pre-paid ups sticker to send it back. Once I got it, it was better than described. THAT, my friends is how business should be done between AS members.
> 
> Good night all......



What did you do about the aftermarket piston???



.


----------



## blackoak (Mar 18, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Nope!
> 
> Why don't you admit that you can't stand to see Brad be successful, and not have to pay his dues like you have, having to abide by Stihl and EPA rules etc
> 
> You send me and others nice hay Buddy how are you PM's than you come back and rip us as best you can. I don't know about you but I call that two faced.


Can you define two face. It seems being two faced is the reason for this thread.


----------



## yooper (Mar 18, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> *i like cake!!!*



I like cake too


----------



## PB (Mar 18, 2010)

blackoak said:


> Can you define two face. It seems being two faced is the reason for this thread.



Space knows, when you wear out one side of the "girlfriend" you have to draw another face on the back. Once it pops, well, your SOL. Space's lady friend just popped, maybe that is why he is so riled up.


----------



## PB (Mar 18, 2010)

yooper said:


> I like cake too



Don't forget the pie. I could really go for a good cherry or blueberry pie.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 18, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> And what are you showing everyone?



I'm not showing anyone anything Andy cept that your a idiot. I assume you went and re-read post 357 huh, good, now you need to accpet the fact your buddy lied and let it go....


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> Don't forget the pie. I could really go for a good cherry or blueberry pie.



Ya.

I LIKE PIE!!


----------



## spacemule (Mar 18, 2010)

Trying. . . hard. . . not .. to. . . respond, sigh.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 18, 2010)

Farmertim said:


> Still trying to write a philosophy essay, so I thought I point this out:
> By claiming that Brad is either a) incompetent or b) a liar does not exhaust the possibilities and is a false dilemma which is a type of logical fallacy. The assertion that Brad would not have refunded the money if the pictures had not come out is just conjecture. Let speculation end it adds nothing. People will make up their own minds if they have anything at stake - which most do not.
> 
> Tim



If one to have read all the threads and posts that have led up to this point, it's not conjecture and speculation anymore. Claims were made, accusations laid out and people were called liars. This has gone on and on.
There is no speculation, there is no philosophy to discuss or distinguish between. Either the person selling the saw lied, or the person looking at the saw lied. And it's easy to conjecture how the person that made the original post changed the tune of the song with a picture to back up what the person looking at it saw.
UNLESS, and I had not thought of this until now! DAMN I am stupid! How could I have not seen this! YES! I have figured it out! This was all a conspiracy, laid out buy Bush and Cheney, they had to cover up what they are doing to Obama to make him look bad, and knew that AS has it's thumb on the pulse of politics so if they created controversy here they could continue with the plan to discredit our Commander in Chief! I am such a fool for not seeing this earlier! God I am dumb!
Sorry Brad, it's all Bush's fault!



eyolf said:


> I guess I've been here a while; I bought a saw from a poster/sponsor here about 8 years ago. My experience was fine.
> 
> But something happened: I know more than I'm saying here, but it has to do with a young man trying to keep a family business afloat as well as his own; niether could really afford enough help alone and it would have been dang hard to incorporate them.
> 
> ...



I've no beef with you, but I find that thread interesting on one key point. How long after that, with the "kinder gentler" AS was it before Tony Marks was run out on a rail, and not so nicely?

Many dealt with Dean, many knew he had problems of many sorts, he knew this and tried to apologize and acknowledge that, that garnered the man respect, which he EARNED. and lost and had to earn again, many times. The last time he bowed out, he did so with grace and dignity, and I think most of us respect that.

Another brought up some other builders.
Ben I don't really care anymore what he was or under. He worked for Dean, I think he got all the bad habits Dean could have run with, and based his life around that. I dealt with him, and dealt with him. It was bad, I didn't say anything for a long time, I regret that now. Nice guy, really, but I wouldn't let they guy make me a hot dog! Yes, he was that bad!

Simon, man I don't know where to start with this cat! I LOVE him! He comes in, drops a bomb from hell, leaves us guessing and runs off. But sure enough it comes in as fact! EVERY damn time! Man can he stir it up, but he's always right! Like him or not, he's right! I just wish he'd get past the secrecy and tell us WTF for real!
Took me a LONG time before I liked the guy, but he's smart as a whip, just doesn't have any social skills.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

Enough!!


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

Enough Already

DONT MAKE ME TURN THIS CAR AROUND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PB (Mar 18, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> I'm not showing anyone anything Andy cept that your a idiot. I assume you went and re-read post 357 huh, good, now you need to accpet the fact your buddy lied and let it go....



The point of showing anything to anyone pretty much stopped at post #1. This is just bickering between a few individuals while a bunch of other people are throwing in cheap shots or telling them to let it drop. 

Anything that is being "showed", is done by the person showing it. 

 boys. Time to calm down, kiss your wife and if your lucky you won't wake up in the morning with a pregnant wife.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 18, 2010)

*Are we there yet?????*


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 18, 2010)

04ultra said:


> What did you do about the aftermarket piston???
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well, I thought of doing a thread about it...... but there already was a similar one.


----------



## PB (Mar 18, 2010)

04ultra said:


> *Are we there yet?????*



Damnit Steve! If you ask that one more time you are going into time out! No more red kool-aid or 660's for you.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OIWzdB6BVlo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OIWzdB6BVlo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## volks-man (Mar 18, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> The point of showing anything to anyone pretty much stopped at post #1. This is just bickering between a few individuals while a bunch of other people are throwing in cheap shots or telling them to let it drop.
> 
> Anything that is being "showed", is done by the person showing it.
> 
> boys. Time to calm down, kiss your wife and if your lucky you won't wake up in the morning with a pregnant wife.



o.k let me get this straight....
i kiss my wife and wake up with who's preggo wife?
is that a 3-way?
i need to go see how many wives are in my bedroom!


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

04ultra said:


> *Are we there yet?????*



I'll box your EARS if you don't be quiet!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 18, 2010)

Ken iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii aveee anuder drunk peas?


----------



## PB (Mar 18, 2010)

volks-man said:


> o.k let me get this straight....
> i kiss my wife and wake up with who's preggo wife?
> is that a 3-way?
> i need to go see how many wives are in my bedroom!



I don't care who's, just not mine!


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 18, 2010)

*Dad pull over I gotta pee.....*






.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 18, 2010)

Ne'r mind dad, um guuuuud now.


----------



## volks-man (Mar 18, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> I don't care who's, just not mine!



pb:
i'd never try to break-up you and 'J'.













(PB+J)


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

Dam just look at all the "active" viewers. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aszkvjHoc9g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aszkvjHoc9g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PB (Mar 18, 2010)

volks-man said:


> pb:
> i'd never try to break-up you and 'J'.
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha!


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 18, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Enough Already
> 
> DONT MAKE ME TURN THIS CAR AROUND!!!!!!!!!!



Best post tonite. I'm going to bed,


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

04ultra said:


> *Dad pull over I gotta pee.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit we just did 10 mins ago. Why did you have to drink that gallon and a half of Pepsi!! Your just going to have to wait until we get there.


----------



## PB (Mar 18, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Best post tonite. I'm going to bed,



Night tom, best leave those blue pills in the cabinet.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Best post tonite. I'm going to bed,



ha ha. Thanks!! Trying to lighten it up a bit.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 18, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> If I was one Mr. Snelling I would leave this site and never come back. !



So Tom Why did you really start this thread? Looks like Brad's not the only one with an ego, and Tom I can assure you I'll sleep just fine.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> Night tom, best leave those blue pills in the cabinet.



Now he can't satisfy Ol Demi without them!!


----------



## PB (Mar 18, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Now he can't satisfy Ol Demi without them!!



He's too worked up, don't think his heart can handle Demi and the pills tonight.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> He's too worked up, don't think his heart can handle Demi and the pills tonight.



ha ha. He might have a heart attack and have to go to the hospital with a Boner?


----------



## PB (Mar 18, 2010)

parrisw said:


> ha ha. He might have a heart attack and have to go to the hospital with a Boner?



If it lasts more than 4 hours, seek medical attention. Preferably from a hot nurse.


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 18, 2010)

Jesus. I stopped reading this thread after page 3. Be done with it already. What is this? Girl scouts comparing #### sizes? Who ever is guilty is guilty. Plane and simple. Water under the bridge. Or are we not grown up here? For #cuk sake.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> If it lasts more than 4 hours, seek medical attention. Preferably from a hot nurse.



ha ha ya. Wonder how she would take care of that boner.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 18, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> So Tom Why did you really start this thread? Looks like Brad's not the only one with an ego, and Tom I can assure you I'll sleep just fine.



Man I just took my nitely wizz and went to turn off the computer and your still acting like idiot. Yes if I did what he did I WOULD INDEED LEAVE. Is that so odd to you, think about it. You sleep well Andy and try not to do what those you defend do and you will always sleep fine, nite nite..


----------



## madhatte (Mar 18, 2010)

lol boners


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 18, 2010)

parrisw said:


> ha ha. He might have a heart attack and have to go to the hospital with a Boner?



Wanna see my home movies, I can prove you wrong,hahaha, I'm outta here...


----------



## PB (Mar 18, 2010)

parrisw said:


> ha ha ya. Wonder how she would take care of that boner.



Wrong website. 




I won't have that problem, if I seen a hot nurse about a "problem" the old lady would finally find a use for my chainsaws.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 18, 2010)

Is anyone at all interested in talking about chainsaws??


I kinda miss hearing about how a stock 7900 isn't fater than a stock 460, that a 441 is a strato POS, questioning if a 390 should be using 404 chain, or which saw to buy - a 346 or an MS260 and why......


Chainsaws for the win people. Chainsaws for the win. 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Freehand (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## PB (Mar 18, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Wanna see my home movies, I can prove you wrong,hahaha, I'm outta here...



Tom, no one wants to see you making out with a poster.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Wanna see my home movies, I can prove you wrong,hahaha, I'm outta here...



Hell, I'll watch!! As long as Demi is in it.




PlantBiologist said:


> Wrong website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here man!! 



freehandslabber said:


>



Exactly!!


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay, here's a little chainsaw story. 

It's my B-Day coming up soon, and I asked my 6year old daughter what she was getting me for my birthday. Guess what she said!!!

"I'm going to buy you a chainsaw daddy" !!!!!!!!!! 

She really liked the smile on my face!!!! It really made me happy. Even though I know I aint' getting no chainsaw!


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

PlantBiologist said:


> Tom, no one wants to see you making out with a poster.



naaa, I think he'll borrow Space's blow up doll, and dress her up like Demi!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 18, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Okay, here's a little chainsaw story.
> 
> It's my B-Day coming up soon, and I asked my 6year old daughter what she was getting me for my birthday. Guess what she said!!!
> 
> ...



Now that's what I'm talkin' about. 

Chainsaws for the win! Hehe. 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2010)

This is all about lynching and blood letting. Were talking about a couple of busted fins for christ sake and some here want a pound of flesh.
I'm not siding with Brad or Joat or Trall, but there was definatly collusion and skulldugary here.
So what if Brad knew the fins were busted! He was either hoping Joat didn't notice or give a damn and if he did notice restitution could be made.
It's obvious both parties reluctantly made that deal with the 066 and both parties wanted to beat each other to the punch.

But he has run the gauntlet. There isn't a saw builder that hasn't been run out on a rail here, Mainly for two reasons, they either got bigger than their boots or they wanted the whole enchelada or both.
Who here hasn't sold, bought or unloaded something that was sub par?

Those claiming to be purer than the driven snow are the ones to avoid as are the overnight sensations who new didly squat about saws 6 months ago.
No one wins here, but if the three parties can surmount this debacle they will be better men for it.
Gypo


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 18, 2010)

Is my Stihl s10 worth more with this bar on it ??






.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> This is all about lynching and blood letting. Were talking about a couple of busted fins for christ sake and some here want a pound of flesh.
> I'm not siding with Brad or Joat or Trall, but there was definatly collusion and skulldugary here.
> So what if Brad knew the fins were busted! He was either hoping Joat didn't notice or give a damn and if he did notice restitution could be made.
> It's obvious both parties reluctantly made that deal with the 066 and both parties wanted to beat each other to the punch.
> ...



Don't cha know that some people's CHIT don't stink!


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> This is all about lynching and blood letting. Were talking about a couple of busted fins for christ sake and some here want a pound of flesh.
> I'm not siding with Brad or Joat or Trall, but there was definatly collusion and skulldugary here.
> So what if Brad knew the fins were busted! He was either hoping Joat didn't notice or give a damn and if he did notice restitution could be made.
> It's obvious both parties reluctantly made that deal with the 066 and both parties wanted to beat each other to the punch.
> ...



John I hope this isnt going to be the time when you post all your wrong doings ............






Steve

.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Is my Stihl s10 worth more with this bar on it ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If ya filed those huge burrs off the rails, it might just be worth more.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 18, 2010)

parrisw said:


> If ya filed those huge burrs off the rails, it might just be worth more.



Its a used saw for ****** sake ......






.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

04ultra said:


> John I hope this isnt going to be the time when you post all your wrong doings ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, how long will that take? 

I for one have had some, as I'm sure with everybody here. If anybody says otherwise, their lying.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Its a used saw for ****** sake ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tell ya what. I'll buy it off ya for $700, then I'll start a thread on how you screwed me, because you didn't tell me there was some burrs on the rails.

Does that sound ok?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2010)

04ultra said:


> John I hope this isnt going to be the time when you post all your wrong doings ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, Steve, I wouldn't even know where to start. If I told you of the good things I've done you probably wouldn't believe me! Lol
It's all just a balancing act anyway.
John


----------



## poulson01 (Mar 18, 2010)

<object data="http://flipnote.hatena.com/js/flipplayer_s.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="279" height="240"><param name="movie" value="http://flipnote.hatena.com/js/flipplayer_s.swf"></param><param name="FlashVars" value="did=5934BEE0A099D6FE&amp;file=99D6FE_09645BC222132_000"></param></object>


----------



## parrisw (Mar 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Lol, Steve, I wouldn't even know where to start. If I told you of the good things I've done you probably wouldn't believe me! Lol
> It's all just a balancing act anyway.
> John



Heck, your a fellow Canuckian arn't you? Good enough for my book!!


----------



## spacemule (Mar 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Lol, Steve, I wouldn't even know where to start. If I told you of the good things I've done you probably wouldn't believe me! Lol


I wouldn't believe anything you say old man.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2010)

parrisw said:


> If ya filed those huge burrs off the rails, it might just be worth more.



It was a good thing you pointed that out! Steve was trying to sell that bar to me and never said didly squat about the huge burr on the rails! Bloody shister! Lol
Rep your way


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 18, 2010)

John you've run the gauntlet before, you know what's what.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> It was a good thing you pointed that out! Steve was trying to sell that bar to me and never said didly squat about the huge burr on the rails! Bloody shister! Lol
> Rep your way



Damn ....................Thought you wouldnt see it .......Once it crosses the border it yours ........






.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2010)

spacemule said:


> I wouldn't believe anything you say old man.



Good to see we're all back on track Space. Lol
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> John you've run the gauntlet before, you know what's what.



I don't know what going on, but I can't spread no rep to you guys. I'll try given some to Space. BRB.
John


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 18, 2010)

:yourock: Seriously.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I don't know what going on, but I can't spread no rep to you guys. I'll try given some to Space. BRB.
> John



Have you tried me yet...I tried you...


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Mar 18, 2010)

Right is right, wrong is nowhere. I've read all the pages in these threads and I don't have a dog in the fight. I also despise when someone is kicked when they are down. Furthermore, I will never proclaim to be any sort of professional saw builder/operator. However, how anyone could possibly claim to miss the broken fins is totally beyond me and seems to be the central point of all the the fervor. IMHO, if Brad would have acknowledged this point from the very beginning, instead of denying it, we wouldn't be here today, especially with all the superfluous runaway tangents however noble their poster wish to imply. Crucify me if you wish, It's just how I perceive it, which I know means borscht.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 18, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stihl-066-Cutaw...ViewItemQQptZUS_Chainsaws?hash=item3cab330c1c




John I'll buy this saw and ship it to you as a runner ............You can paypal me 1000.00usd





.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Have you tried me yet...I tried you...



I tried, but no worky. I could only rep the Space. Can you imagine that?
It's ok fellas, it's just a bunch of male bonding! But don't touch me! Lol
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2010)

04ultra said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Stihl-066-Cutaw...ViewItemQQptZUS_Chainsaws?hash=item3cab330c1c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, you got a deal. Are you sure though that the piston goes up and down? How are the fins? Has it blown any seals? Lol
John


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Sure, you got a deal. Are you sure though that the piston goes up and down? How are the fins? Has it blown any seals? Lol
> John


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 18, 2010)

04ultra said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Stihl-066-Cutaw...ViewItemQQptZUS_Chainsaws?hash=item3cab330c1c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn I was going to bid on that saw, now everybody will be biding on it.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 18, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Darn I was going to bid on that saw, now everybody will be biding on it.



Its already ported........












.


----------



## griffonks (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow... I have been reading here for a long time and I read both threads and watched this one develop. I hope someone got something positive or some kind of healing from all this drama. I could not understand why the OP of the previous thread bought a used saw publicly (no pm) and had the saw shipped to a dealer. It's obvious now... setup to payback.... anyway, thanks for all the good stuff that I have learned on here.


----------



## blackoak (Mar 18, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> John you've run the gauntlet before, you know what's what.


I don't know about old Gypo running the gauntlet, but I seen a picture of him once where he should have been wearing a gauntlet to cover some private parts up. HAHAHA LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2010)

blackoak said:


> I don't know about old Gypo running the gauntlet, but I seen a picture of him once where he should have been wearing a gauntlet to cover some private parts up. HAHAHA LOL



You know that isn't true blackoak, you're just maligning me! Lol
Gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2010)

I think the bottom line in this whole debacle is that Joats a #####, Thalls a ##### and Brads a #####. I mean it's just a damn chainsaw. I think I got a 066 J&P you guys can have free if it means all that much to you's. I'll send it to the Space first in case we need a cross motion. Lol
Comedy is tragedy, plus time.
Just some big bro advice.
John


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I think the bottom line in this whole debacle is that Joats a #####, Thalls a ##### and Brads a #####. I mean it's just a damn chainsaw. I think I got a 066 J&P you guys can have free if it means all that much to you's. I'll send it to the Space first in case we need a cross motion. Lol
> Comedy is tragedy, plus time.
> Just some big bro advice.
> John



Gypo, Do you have any 044's for free?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Gypo, Do you have any 044's for free?



I use to, but I more or less gave them all away, along with a boat load of 066's and 064's. Wished I had them now, but it's not as though I really need them. I have since went to husky and I have a piped 346 alki if you're needin a saw that will make the trees piss their roots.
Gypo


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 18, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I use to, but I more or less gave them all away, along with a boat load of 066's and 064's. Wished I had them now, but it's not as though I really need them. I have since went to husky and I have a piped 346 alki if you're needin a saw that will make the trees piss their roots.
> Gypo



I would love to be able to give saws away. Kinda hard to do much felling with a pipe stickin out aint it?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I would love to be able to give saws away. Kinda hard to do much felling with a pipe stickin out aint it?



No, not at all Wiggs.
Gypo

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wetw8RQGJH0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wetw8RQGJH0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 18, 2010)

This is probably my favorite one. . . But it's hard to pick cause they're all so good. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1zsV8IWERU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1zsV8IWERU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 18, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> This is probably my favorite one. . . But it's hard to pick cause they're all so good.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1zsV8IWERU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b1zsV8IWERU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Lol, hey Metal, that 372 cut pretty fast even though I had it locked on 3/4 throttle! You can see my hand isn't even on the throttle. Lol. How come I always have to make it about me?
Gypo

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HbgM2PPt5AA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HbgM2PPt5AA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------

